# Malvoisin's Curse of the Crimson Throne, Chapter 1: Edge of Anarchy (IC)



## Malvoisin (Mar 12, 2008)

Korvosa, the Jewel of Varisia, has long sparkled on Varisia’s southern shore.
Established 300 years ago by Cheliax at the height of that empire’s expansion,
the city now commands its own destiny. A line of Korvosan kings and queens
emerged to rule the city, establishing an infamous seat of power—the Crimson Throne.
Rulers have sat upon the Crimson Throne for more than a century, and the city
has flourished. Yet the monarchy always seems on the brink of disaster. The
Crimson Throne is not a prize to be won—it is a curse. No monarch of Korvosa
has died of old age, and none have produced an heir while ruling. Even though
King Eodred II controls Korvosa more fully than any previous monarch, that control
remains tenuous, and many secretly count the days until their latest king falls to what
they call the Curse of the Crimson Throne.​
Curse of the Crimson Throne IC OOC RG


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 12, 2008)

*The Keep*​

A ray of early morning sunshine poked its way through the boarded-up window and danced across the face of Gadeann Fayne. The storyteller woke with a start, his hand reflexively reaching for the haft of his poleaxe which lay beside the hard pallette where he had fitfully slept. Gadeann sat up quickly, looking around the common room of the low-rent flophouse, but he was greeted only by the loud snores of his fellow tenants. With a soft sigh, the tall Shoanti pushed his lanky, copper-colored hair back out of his face, and reached down for his coarse woolen trousers. Gadeann's hand paused in midair as his mismatched eyes noticed a small object lying on the rumpled bundle that was his clothing and other possessions. Reaching out, the Shoanti picked up a card the likes of which he had not seen before. On one side was beautifully hand-painted the strange image of a keep walking on mechanical legs. Turning it over, Gadeann read the message that was written on the back of the card in dark, bold script. He read it a second time, then a third, as he idly ran his thumb across an old scar. Then, decisively, Gadeann dressed quickly, took a firm hold of his poleaxe, and exited the flophouse. It was time for one 'Little Lamm' to return to the flock...for a reckoning was at hand.

~~~​
*The Wanderer*​
'Lucky' Edlin knew he had somewhere better to be. In the noisy, smoke-filled gambling den where all manner of vices were to be had for the right price, he was well known, though perhaps not well loved. The dice had not been kind to him that evening, and his few remaining coins lay on the table awaiting his throw. Wiping nervous fingertips on the hem of his well-cut jacket, he gripped the ivory dice tightly, and thought for a moment...just a fleeting moment...of Shiver, and how it would take the edge off his nerves. But, no. That was behind him now. Behind him for good. Edlin swallowed hard and tossed the dice. As a howl of laughter went up from around the table, Edlin didn't even need to look at the result of his poor throw to know that he had lost. Wordlessly, he scooped up his dice and, with one last look at his lost gold, turned from the table. The mockery and derision of his so-called 'friends' followed him to the door. Angrily, Edlin thrust his hand into his empty pockets...only they weren't empty. He drew forth a card, unexpectedly, wondering how it had come to be in his pocket. The card beautifully depicted a heavily-laden centaur traveling aimlessly along. With a furrowed brow, Edlin turned the card over. His breath caught in his throat as he read the words carefully printed on the back. Old memories, false pleasures and all too real pains, came back in a rush as he left the gambling den behind. It seemed that Edlin's luck was changing at last.

~~~​
*The Empty Throne*​
Coldan Ciandra slammed down an empty tankard, the fourth such he had drained in the span of the last hour. A few nervous glances flicked toward the corner of the tavern where he sat alone; but they did not linger too long.  Even the serving wenches approached Coldan's table very carefully. Perhaps it was the battered mail, the spiked shield, the veritable arsenal of weapons that rested near at hand, marking his former position in the Order of the Nail. Perhaps it was the measured force with which the knight moved, or the way his eyes coldly stared, taking in nothing...and everything. For all of these reasons and more, Coldan was a man not to be trifled with, but this night, his thoughts, as they so often did, turned to Shiana. Disappointed by the fact that he could still feel something...anything...Coldan turned his head and moved as if to signal for another drink. He stayed his hand as something in the bottom of his tankard caught his eye...a card? Coldan reached in and retrieved the impossibly dry card, as his other hand drifted toward his longsword. Hand-painted on the front was the image of a regally dressed figure weeping before a grave marker. On the back was a message written in dark ink that Coldan read quickly, then looked accusingly around the tavern as though daring any present to acknowledge responsibility. Something deep within stirred as Coldan absently dropped a few coins on the table, then rose and gathered his things. As the cold breeze of the Korvosan streets helped clear his head, he remembered...and ever-so-slightly smiled.

~~~​
*The Peacock*​

Girri woke in a warm bed, and listened to the soft breath of the man beside her as his chest rose and fell in a gentle rhythm. She did not know his name, only that he was a member of the Korvosan Guard...she found it easier that way. But it was only barely spring, and still cold on the streets...too cold, she thought, remembering the horrors of winters past. With practiced silence, Girri slipped from beneath the blanket, careful not to wake the slumbering guardsman. She dressed quickly and quietly, eager to be gone from that house before the other awoke. She strapped on her piecemeal leathers, and slid fluidly into her colorful scarves, but as she slipped on a supple leather boot, she paused in surprise as her bare foot touched some object in the toe. Girri pulled forth the Harrow card in wonderment, recognizing immediately the cockatrice which represented The Peacock, for she had watched Mother Crone perform the Harrowing countless times. This was a card from a particularly nice deck, beautifully painted and gilt in silver along the edge. Girri mulled the traditional fortune-telling meaning of The Peacock...a sudden personal change...then flipped it over between her fingertips. With a soft gasp, she read carefully the words printed so carefully on the card's back. Her eyes widened as a flood of memories came rushing in. A sudden snort from the stirring guardsman interrupted her reverie, however. Quickly pulling on her last boot, Girri darted for the door and gave thanks to Pharasma. A sudden personal change, indeed!

~~~​
*The Marriage​*

At the Bank of Abadar, Karastro Quintel sat at a polished oaken desk, poring over an ancient tome of law. The young man was to be found here often, of late, perusing one volume after another in his search for elusive justice. This particular volume, an old work regarding the conscription of local militia to hunt down notorious criminals, was no good. Gaedren Lamm was certainly not considered enough of a threat for the Korvosan Guard to start drafting Korvosa's youth, even if the law was still in effect...which it wasn't. Karastro stifled a yawn and ran his fingers through his short black hair. The hour had grown late. Perhaps it was time to call it a night, come back tomorrow? No, not yet. Time still for a little more reading. Karastro reached for another dusty volume from the stack on the desk, and was surprised to see that someone had stuck a small card in the book, seemingly as a placeholder. He opened the book to the marked page, but his attention was quickly drawn by the card itself. The card was hand-painted and old, depicting the strange scene of the marriage of two elementals, one of fire and the other of water. Shrugging, Karastro wondered to himself why someone would use such an odd thing for a placeholder, and tossed the card down onto the desk. It fluttered to a stop on the hard surface, revealing a message printed carefully in black ink on the back. Karastro read it carefully, and whistled to himself softly. It seemed to good to be true, too hard to believe. But then again, he considered, books could not always be judged by their covers alone...he was living proof. Leaving the musty texts behind, Karastro pocketed the card and left the Church hurriedly, thinking of his father. Perhaps justice would yet be done!

~~~​
*The Juggler*​
In the secluded courtyard of a large estate house, Orman Stahl thrust his rapier into the cloth practice dummy before him with well-practiced accuracy. While it was true that the courtyard wasn't as well-groomed as it had once been, Orman had larger concerns weighing on his mind at the moment. And, if the heir to the Stahl family's dwindling fortune riposted and parried his imaginary opponent's strokes with a greater ferocity than usual...well, he could hardly be blamed for that. He thought of his niece Diani's innocent smile, and the tears of grief shed by the child's mother, Susara. With one last rapier-thrust, the blade quivered as it stuck right through the 'throat' of the dummy. Orman could not help but imagine it to be the throat of Gaedren Lamm. Weary and dripping with sweat after the vigorous workout, Orman inhaled deeply, then turned to pick up his waistcoat from where it lay in the grass nearby. As he did so, something odd caught the young noble's eye. A small card lay upon the carefully folded coat...it had not been there just minutes before. Wondering, Orman picked up the card and looked at the hand-painted image of a titan striding over treetops and juggling several large objects. Orman flipped the card and held his breath as he read the words printed so carefully on the back of the card. Forgetting his weariness, the swashbuckler deftly withdrew his rapier from the dummy, grabbed up his coat, and left the courtyard.

~~~​


----------



## Legildur (Mar 12, 2008)

"Ain't no good luck without bad luck," the man mutters to himelf as his pulls his collar up to provide limited protection against the night. And yet the fire in his smoke hazed eyes reveals that his sharp mind is focussed hard on the words on the card and turning over the many unknown possibilities that present.

Chewing the inside of the left side of his cheek, Edlin wanders the streets aimlessly as he unconciously rolls a pair of ivory dice over and over in his right hand. He continues until his mind settles from the strange invitation. Thinking a little more rationally now, Edlin finds himself somewhere convenient to sit and studies the card in more detail, looking for any clues that might betray its origins. 'Information is power,' he thinks to himself.

Eventually, Lucky Edlin decides to retire for the night and to control his investigative urges until the appointed meeting time.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 12, 2008)

Shading his eyes against the morning sun as he steps from the flophouse, the lanky Shoanti looks up and down the street. He had nothing to do this day, no errands to run; indeed, had it been a regular day, Gadeann would have spent his time looking for a job, something to pay enough to allow the lanky warrior to survive one more day.

But now, something stirred within the man's heart. It was a feeling that had pressed heavily upon his soul for some time. "Vengeance," whispered Gadeann hoarsely. While they say time heals all wounds, the vengeance that the Shoanti felt inside had kindled into a bright, deadly flame. And he would have his.

Turning, Gadeann walks swiftly toward the nearest marketplace, the haft of his poleaxe thumping heavily against the ground with each long stride. He was intent on finding breakfast...whatever he could get with the few coppers in his pocket. Perhaps a meat pie stuffed with rat and crow, or perhaps some stew, and a heavy ale to rinse it down. And then...then he would make his way to the address he was given, and find out just what fate awaited him this day.


*I couldn't remember what color I chose for Gadeann's speech...so if I stole someone else's, just let me know.*


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 13, 2008)

*Karastro Quintel*

Karastro stands and smoothes out his fine clothes.  The light blue shirt and black vest that he wore was beginning to show their age.  His loose fitting pants were as well.  The bottoms were starting to fray.  He had been to some less than savory places looking for ways to get at Lamm.  Before leaving the Church he stopped and talked to one of the priests that had grown accustomed to his prescence.  "I think I finally have a break," he says.  Seeing the priest roll his eyes, for Karastro has said this many times before only to come up empty handed, Karastro puts his hand on the man's shoulder and just gives a firm nod.  

Karastro then left, not looking behind him.  For a brief moment he thought maybe he should gather help, just in case, something did happen.  _What if this was a trap?  Maybe Lamm had finally caught on to all my meddling and has gotten tired of it.  No, this is my battle now.  The law has shown their uselessness in capturing this felon.  Time to take the law into my own hands.  Justice will be done!_ 

Karastro returns to the building where he and associates kept their business.  He retreated to the tiny office that he had been afforded since his father had passed.  With his father gone, much of the influence Karastro had, was also stripped away.  Karastro spends much of his day working as usual, watching for the sun along it's path as the day comes nearly to its end.  As the sky was beginning to turn pink, Karastro excuses himself from work and returns to the small apartment he rented.  With the death of his father, also was revealed that his father had several debts of unknown origin.  They were forced to sell the family manor and most of their belongings.  That is when Karastro first noticed his abilities.  He did what research he could, in secret of course, but they always turned up nothing of substance.  Few knew of his ability to produce a destuctive ray of energy, and they were all friends at the church.  Karastro put on the studded leather armor he kept in a chest at the foot of his bed, put a dagger in his boot, and strapped his crossbow to his back.  He then pulled out the card once more, looking it over curiously before walking towards the address that was given.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 13, 2008)

Flipping the fringed tail of a green pocketed scarf behind her left shoulder and tucking the end piece into the leather belt cinched at her waist, Girri fingered the harrow card a moment longer. The dry and winter-chaffed skin of her knuckles and fingertips had yet to heal, even with the balmier spring days, and the card grated against her coarse skin. Cursing the hard winter weather and its effect on the skin and health of even the hearty, Girri secreted the peacock card twixt silk scarf and bare breast. Turning sideways to shim past the only partially-opened bedchamber door into the house's hall, Girri gave last night's pasttime a parting glance ere gliding from the room and out a side door into the anonymity of the streets.

Her thoughts turning to something with which to break her fast, Girri quickened her pace, conscious of the feel of the card against flesh.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 13, 2008)

An hour before sunset finds Coldan down the street at a corner, standing purposefully. His gaze was fixed at 3 Lancet, watching. Anyone who got close to him got "the look"---a dispassionate stare that suggested they find a different way. In his mind, he turned the card over and over again in his head, mulling what it could mean. "An empty throne." A ominous sign, or a promise. But he tried not to think too much about it, because Harrow meant Varsian. And thoughts of Varsians lead to....

Clamping down hard on that thought, the ex-knight kept silent vigil through his fiendish helm. Waiting. Watching.


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 14, 2008)

*3 Lancet Street*

As the sun sets, Lucky Edlin is first to arrive at the address offered on the back of the mysterious card. He stands outside 3 Lancet Street in the heart of the Midlands disctrict, and looks at the small house before him. Relatively nondescript, the flat has little to distinguish it from its neighbors on either side of the street...just some colorful curtains which sway in the chilly evening breeze. With a shrug, Edlin tries the door, and finds it unlocked. Cautious, but undeniably curious, he steps inside.

The cozy chamber within the small home is filled with a fragrant haze of flowers and strong spice. The haze comes from several sticks of incense smouldering in wall-mounted burners that look like butterfly-winged elves. The smoke itself seems to soften edges and gives the room a dream-like feel. The walls are draped with brocaded tapestries, one showing a black-skulled beast juggling men’s hearts, another showing a pair of angels dancing atop a snow-blasted mountain. A third tapestry on the far wall depicts a tall hooded figure shrouded in mist, a flaming sword held in a skeletal hand. Several brightly-colored rugs cover the floor, but the room’s only furnishings are a wooden table covered by a bright red throwcloth and seven elegant tall-backed chairs. A basket covered by blue cloth sits under the table. 

The diviner's eyes stray to a simple parchment note on the table, weighed down by a stone paperweight. Looking more closely, he reads:




Before Edlin can react further, he hears footsteps outside. The steps are followed quickly by the entrance of a tall, dishevelled-looking Shoanti man who stoops as he enters.

~~~​
Outside, Coldan watches in the failing light as the long-haired Shoanti with the poleaxe enters the small house, just after the slightly built younger man.

OOC: I've taken the liberty of having Gadeann and Edlin enter the house, but CB and Evo, please introduce Girri and Karastro to the scene on your own as well. And, of course, stonegod, you should have Coldan continue his observation, or enter the building, however you see fit. I'm going to write up an intro for Voadam's character next, so he'll be last to arrive. In the meantime, please take this opportunity for roleplaying and introductions.


----------



## Legildur (Mar 15, 2008)

'Convenient,' Edlin thinks to himself that the occupant would be away. The scrawny young man places the note back down and he briefly ponders whether it might be a trap when his thoughts are interrupted as the newcomer enters the house.

Edlin's gambling habits cause him to instinctively size up the shoanti, and he recognises that this man is not the occupant of the house, nor seeking trouble for Edlin - for the moment.

Playing it cool, the sallow-faced and sunken-eyed man ignores the newcomer as he reaches underneath the table and pulls out the basket, placing it in the centre of the table and removes the blue cloth. Sitting down at a chair where he can watch the front door, Edlin commences to prepare and eat a small meal to pass the time.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 15, 2008)

Still munching on the last of the bread she'd lifted from a vendor, Girri slows her pace as she nears the appointed address and spies a cross-armed Coldan standing mute vigil outside the flat. With a low whistle, Girri purrs half to herself, half out-loud, "Trouble."

"What's this, Love? Bit early for standin' guard, I'd say. Bit of bread for you, Love?" Girri slows to a halt a safe six feet from the angry cross-armed man. Sizing Coldan and offering a nod of unabashed approval, Girri affects a lilt to her tone. "Fresh, even. Warm." Pausing to curl the corner of her mouth in a smile, Girri extends a heel of bread to Coldan.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 15, 2008)

*Karastro Quintel*

Karastro strides up to the house.  He saw the man and woman outside, they didn't really seem all that interested in what he was doing.  If the person in the house knew of Lamm's location, then the armored man probably was posted to guard the house, in case something happened.  Then again, he could be one of the others the card spoke about.  Either way, the girl was probably just a streetwalker, judging from her curvy frame and the way she was smiling.

Upon entering, Karastro wipes his eyes, the smoke from the incense bothered him a little.  He looked to see the table and chairs set up as well as the large shoanti man and the another man sitting at the table.  "Evening gentlemen, you have business here tonight as well?  My name is Karastro Quintel,"  he says, his voice pleasant.  His eyes scan the note that was left.  He taps it gently, and speaks again, "that wasn't very gracious of our host; leaving their home and not giving us a proper welcome."   Karastro sits and looks at the tapestries, trying to decide on their origin and if they might be significant.  He then helps himself to some refreshments, he didn't have time to get anything to eat before he came.


----------



## Legildur (Mar 15, 2008)

The man with the sunken-eyes nods silently in greeting as Karastro greets them, but he doesn't offer his name, deciding to wait until 'they' are all there before making introductions.


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 15, 2008)

Edlin finds within the covered basket a loaf of bread, and a bottle of wine. The bread is a bit stale, but still wholesome. The wine, while certainly not a fine vintage, nevertheless tastes good and is refreshing.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 16, 2008)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Pausing to curl the corner of her mouth in a smile, Girri extends a heel of bread to Coldan.



The helmed head turns to take in Girri, and under the mask, eyes widen... then narrow. Unconsciously, the man's right hand clenches. After a moment, he waves her off.

"Save it for someone who needs it." He looks her up and down a moment, a fiendish-like glare from the flared helmet. "Which may just be you. Best get yourself taken care of." He catches himself, then shakes his head, fighting away ghosts in his head. "Be away with you. I'm sure you have business... elsewhere."

_Go away, Shiana. Stop haunting me!_


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 16, 2008)

*Karastro Quintel*

Karastro continues to snack on the bread.  He pulls the card he received from his pouch and sets it on the table in front of him, trying to match it up with anything in the room.


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 16, 2008)

Karastro doesn't see anything in the small room which matches up with his Harrow card.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 17, 2008)

"Have it your way, guv'na." Giving up on Coldan, Girri's smile widens. Biting off half of the remainder of her loaf and chewing with relish, Girri flips Coldan a wink then turns and ambles into the flat. Tiers of coloured silk scarves yield a view of Girri's legs--long, perhaps, but pinched and unhealthily thin.

Once inside, Girri's thoughts quickly flee from her would-be paramour outside. Cirri's large blue eyes fly wide at the sight of three men sitting and standing inside the flat. Frowning and suddenly finding it to her advantage to cling close at hand to the door, Girri falls mute, her fingertips playing at the edge of a silver-trimmed scarf the color of winter persimmons.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 17, 2008)

*Karastro Quintel*

Karastro looks up as the girl enters, and is surprised to recognize her from outside.  His emotion is the twin of her own, and he knows that she cannot be the one that summoned them here.  _She must be one of the others as well._ "Come and sit down," he says, his voice is strong and pleasant, but not demanding.  "I assume we are all here for the same reasons, have some bread and wine if you wish."

[sblock=ooc]I am working 16 hrs tomorrow at work, so I will be posting late, after midnight probably.[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 17, 2008)

Girri's eyes dart lustily to the wine, but she shakes her head. "No. All yours, I'm a'feard." Not moving from her place adjacent the door, Girri flicks her eyes from the wine to the fellow who just addressed her, then to Gadeann. Taking in the Shoanti's tall form, then his accoutrement, Girri's eyes betray unvoiced questions. Dissatisfaction takes over and Girri frowns.

Settling in for an uncomfortable wait, Girri crosses her arms.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 17, 2008)

Gadeann moves to stand against one wall of the flat, protecting his back from the others. He eyes them warily, his right hand clenched around the smooth wood of his poleaxe. He unconsciously traces one of the scars on his face with the fingers of his left hand as he glances about. Finally, he speaks, his voice low. "What have you with Lamm? If you too seek vengeance,  know that you'll have to stand in line."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 17, 2008)

Cirri starts in surprise at Gadeann's words, then speaks with venom. "Lamm?! If he's orchestrated this little bit of fun, I'll have naught to do with it!" Pushing off the wall against which she stood, Girri shoots a quick look outside the room, retreat obvious in her demeanor.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 17, 2008)

The Shoanti raises an eyebrow, the one above his grey eye. "I was told to come here so that I could find Lamm and bring vengenace down upon his head. I was told that there would be others of like-mind here as well."


----------



## Legildur (Mar 18, 2008)

"I think we have all rolled the dice in our decision to come here," the seated scrawny man mutters. Downing the last of his wine, he lifts his head. Looking out through his sunken eyes at each person in turn. "And it will be well worth if what the note promises is true."


----------



## stonegod (Mar 18, 2008)

The silent watcher frowns to himself when the Varsian girl goes into the address he is watching. _Blazes and Hellfire!_ He took a deep breath, taking in the cool air. His mouth was dry. He wanted a drink. But now was not the time. Now, he needed to focus.

He wanted a little while longer. Seeing no one enter or leave, the big man walks purposefully to the door. Folks scatter as he does so, not caring the difference between a member of the Order and someone with the right walk. With a purposeful hand, he opens the door. He finds...

... the Varsian by the door, perhaps startled by his sudden appearance, but definitely wary of the others.
... the lanky Shoanti, standing alone, his back in a defensive position.
... the scrawny one, his hands on a cup and eyes sallow.
... the well dressed one. Out of place, but waiting just the same.

The large man nods perfunctorily. "None of you are the one who summoned us, I see. No one else has been looking in, so we wait." With that, he crosses his arms, kicking the door shut. If he seems to be guarding the woman, it is a trick of the mind, for Coldan Ciarra would certainly not admit to anyone, especially himself, any need or desire to defend her.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 18, 2008)

*Quintel...Karastro Quintel*



> Finally, he speaks, his voice low. "What have you with Lamm? If you too seek vengeance, know that you'll have to stand in line."




"Vengeance?  No, I seek justice.  Lamm wronged my family, took much I had from me.  For that he will see his death"   Karastro looks at the Shoanti's weapon, "and not necessarily with the end of an axe."

When the armored man enters, Karastro seems not surprised.  Though some surprise does register when he declares that he is here for the same reasons as all of them.  With the man's appraising looks, Karastro unconciously straightens his vest, revealing the holy symbol of Abadar knit into the breast of his shirt.



> "None of you are the one who summoned us, I see. No one else has been looking in, so we wait."




"Good to know that you've be keeping guard.  If this is Lamm's doing at least we know he and his associates have not been around."

With the awkward silence all about them, Karasto speaks up, "I'm Quintel...Karastro Quintel," he says with a smile and nod at the newcomers.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 18, 2008)

When Coldan enters and kicks the door closed, Girri does indeed jump. Looking for all the world irritated with Coldan for invading her space and cutting off her means of retreat, Girri quickly moves away from the helmed man.

"Death's too good for Lamm. It's his honeyed tongue I'm wanting.  Let the wretch try to woe children with no voice." 

When Karastro reveals his holy symbol of Abadar, Girri spits and says nothing more. _Schiesse. A priest._


----------



## Rhun (Mar 18, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> "I'm Quintel...Karastro Quintel," he says with a smile and nod at the newcomers.





The Shoanti inclines his head slightly at Quintel's introduction, his stringy, coppery hair falling across his face. He brushes the hair from his face with a heavily callused hand. "I am Gadeann Fayne. And whether it is vengenace or justice you seek, it matters little; all that matters is that Lamm's death is at hand."


----------



## stonegod (Mar 18, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "All that matters is that Lamm's death is at hand."



"You speak prematurely, Shaonti," comes the man's booming voice, made hollow by the fiend's mask. Made empty by something he's seen. "Lamm's death is not on the table. Dead men serve no penance in this life, and punishment in the life after is not enough to put the fear into them now. I have seen the Hellish Legions and the fates of those bound to them, and a man fallen to them only learns to serve... not to repent. There is no payment there. No vengeance. Death... death is too good for those who deserve it."


----------



## Legildur (Mar 18, 2008)

The seated man scoffs quietly, clearly at the reference to hell and that entails. He continues to drink some wine and then speaks. "I don't need to travel to see Hell," he says. "I live it every day, thanks to Lamm."

Finally deciding that this must be the full quota of people to whom the cards have been given, the man with the sallow face and sunken eyes draws his card from a pocket in his coat and places it on the table for all to see.  "Lucky Edlin is my name," he says with irony clear in his voice. "Apparently our supposed benefactor has deemed me the 'wanderer'."


----------



## Voadam (Mar 19, 2008)

As the sun begins its inevitable fall into night Orman Stahl strides purposefully to 3 Lancet Street.

Drawing the door wide he stands a moment framed in the doorway as he takes the measure of the crowd inside. 

The pale skin, dark hair, and dark eyes proclaim the young man a pureblooded Chelaxian. The panther rampant symbol upon his waistcoat and the signet ring upon his hand pronounce him of the house of Stahl. A dueling blade is at his side. His carriage bespeaks of confidence, determination, and boldness. There is no hesitation or meekness in his bearing or movements.

"*I am Orman Vellatriu du Stahl. I have come. Who sent the card?*"


----------



## stonegod (Mar 19, 2008)

The fiendish helm gazes upon the arrived noble. Coldan repressed a cringe. Him and the priest type were going to be full of themselves, and the morose Chelxian was not helping either. But the big man moved out of the way of the door in any case, to give the newcomer room to sit. Coldan stayed by the door. He did his best not to look at the Varsian.

"Our 'benefactor'"---the twist of the word was clear---"has not arrived. We wait."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 19, 2008)

*Quintel...Karastro Quintel*

Karastro slides the bread down the table closer to those that stand by the door.  "We all have been summoned for good reason it seems.  We all want to see Lamm not in as good of shape as he is now.  Whoever has brought us together said that they know where Lamm is.  The question is, can we work together long enough to make sure Lamm pays for his misdeeds, and have him not get away when we find him because of somebody's desire for revenge clouded their judgement?"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 19, 2008)

"I am willing to work with any who seek the fall of Lamm," answers the rangy tribesman, thumping the butt of his polearm against the ground to accentuate his words. "If working together is the only way to ensure this, then I happily pledge my axe to the cause."


-


----------



## stonegod (Mar 19, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> "The question is, can we work together long enough to make sure Lamm pays for his misdeeds, and have him not get away when we find him because of somebody's desire for revenge clouded their judgement?"



"You presume much, Law-Giver, without hearing from our vaunted host. I shall make no pacts without knowing how much of my soul it will cost."

_Not again, anyway..._ The thought was sour, bitter ashes of Infernal ruin.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 19, 2008)

Girri frowns at the bread proffered by Karastro and shakes her head no. _Too many bodies in too tight a space._ Girri's head swivels round the room. _And me the only cuny. Shiesse._


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 19, 2008)

Further conversation among the six strangers is halted by the opening of the front door and appearance of an attractive, middle-aged Varisian woman with long dark hair. She enters the home with a smile, weaving wordlessly between those who stand in the small room. The woman takes a seat at the table and produces a Harrow deck from her pocket and begins idly shuffling the cards. Her skill with the deck is obvious, as the cards seem to float and dance over her hands and the tabletop. With a nod of her head, she indicates that those not already seated should do so. At last, the mysterious woman speaks with a rich voice, thick with the accent of the traveling people. "Thank you all for coming. I am Zellara. May I get your names, please?"

[sblock=Girri]Girri recognizes this woman, although she is not personally acquainted with her. Zellara visited Bent Trace Futurities a handful of times during Girri's 'stay' there, talking with Mother Crone about various matters. Mother Crone treated the younger woman respectfully, if a bit coolly, at least to her face. After her departure, however, Mother Crone usually sneered to Zellara's back, and clearly she regarded her as an upstart competitor. It's been a few years since Girri has seen Zellara, and Zellara gives no indication that she remembers Girri from those days.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 19, 2008)

The tall Shoanti leans his heavy axe against the wall, and takes a seat nearby. Though the weapon is not now in hand, the man's gauntlet sports wicked spikes which look sharp and deadly. He removes a harrow card from his pocket, which depicts a stylized keep."I am Gadeann Fayne. What know you of Lamm?"


----------



## stonegod (Mar 19, 2008)

Beneath his helm, Coldan frowns as the Varsian enters. Another ghost to haunt him. His right hand clenched again, but he crushed the thoughts in his head as they threatened to resurface. _Remember the training. Iron Will. Iron Law. Iron Right._

The mailed man sits wordlessly. He unfortunately finds himself with little choice in the placement, and sits himself next to the new Varsian fortuneteller. The empty seat next to him is full of potential problems, but he ignores them. Unlike the Shaonti, the warrior's weapons are still all in grasp, his wicked shield guarding his back.

"Coldan Ciarra. Knight." He places a card of a mourning noble before him, pulling it from his metal wrist.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 19, 2008)

The young nobleman notes the names and cards of the first two as well as measuring their apparent martial skills. He takes the last seat and eyes the new Varisian sharply, his eyes carefully evaluating her. "*Orman Vellatriu du Stahl*." He holds up a card with a titan striding through a forest "*The juggler*." with a flick it spins to land on the table in front of him.


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 19, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> The tall Shoanti leans his heavy axe against the wall, and takes a seat nearby. Though the weapon is not now in hand, the man's gauntlet sports wicked spikes which look sharp and deadly. He removes a harrow card from his pocket, which depicts a stylized keep."I am Gadeann Fayne. What know you of Lamm?"



Zellara's eyes flicker briefly upward to meet Gadeann's gaze. "Patience, Shoanti. All will be revealed." The fortune teller waits for the others to introduce themselves.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 19, 2008)

Gadeann scowls, a harsh look that only makes his features look even more unpleasant. Still, he holds his words. He had waited this long, and his patience would hold a bit longer.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 19, 2008)

_Gods!* Two* holy men._ Grimacing, Girri is the last to sit and reluctantly takes the space next to the Knight, Coldan. Hard blue eyes regard the knight a half a beat as Girri slides in to seat herself.

When the introductions reach a lull, Girri purrs, "I am Girri. I know you," Girri looks to Zellara. "And you know my former Mistress." Girri places a hand inside the silks ar her breast. Withdrawing the Harrow card from next to her skin, Girri places the card face down on her lap under her palm.


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 19, 2008)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> _Gods!* Two* holy men._ Grimacing, Girri is the last to sit and reluctantly takes the space next to the Knight, Coldan. Hard blue eyes regard the knight a half a beat as Girri slides in to seat herself.
> 
> When the introductions reach a lull, Girri purrs, "I am Girri. I know you," Girri looks to Zellara. "And you know my former Mistress." Girri places a hand inside the silks ar her breast. Withdrawing the Harrow card from next to her skin, Girri places the card face down on her lap under her palm.



"Do you indeed, young peacock?" Zellara murmurs as she takes a closer, penetrating look at Girri with her dark eyes. After an uncomfortably silent moment, Zellara gives a very slight nod of recognition. "Ahhh. Ward of the Crone Mother, is it not so? You have...changed, child." Something about the way the older woman says the word 'changed' gives all present the impression that it isn't exactly a compliment. "But then, so have I. So have I."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 19, 2008)

Girri stifles a strong urge to bite back at Zellara's superior tone. "Ward no longer. I bought my freedom." Placing her peacock Harrow card face up on a table for all to see, Girri starts to say more but quickly closes her trap.


----------



## Legildur (Mar 19, 2008)

The slightly built man sitting at the table waits for the others to reply to the woman before offering his voice. He watches closely as she shuffles her cards and sizes her up. "If we are to place our trust in you, then you already know who we are," Edlin challenges her.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 20, 2008)

*Quintel...Karastro Quintel*

"Quintel...Karastro Quintel," he speaks pushing his card showing a pair of elementals towards their hostess.



			
				Lucky Edlin said:
			
		

> "If we are to place our trust in you, then you already know who we are,"




"He's right you know...you would have to know at least something about us for the cards to appear where we would find them." 

"Business is appears is now ready to be underway."


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 20, 2008)

Legildur said:
			
		

> The slightly built man sitting at the table waits for the others to reply to the woman before offering his voice. He watches closely as she shuffles her cards and sizes her up. "If we are to place our trust in you, then you already know who we are," Edlin challenges her.



Zellara smiles slightly, and replies in her thick accent, "Indeed, a fair point. I know something of you, it is true. I know you are The Wanderer. I know you have been done harm by Gaedren Lamm. I know this because I listen to the music of the city. But I do not know all there is to know. Yet, if you should withhold your name from us, that is your choice...your freedom."

Whether Edlin responds or not, Zellara turns her attention now to the group as a whole. In a soft but clear voice she says, “Again, I thank you for coming, my friends, and for putting up with my unconventional method of contacting you. I have reason to remain hidden, you see—a terrible man would see great harm done to me if he knew I was reaching out for help. This is a man you know, for he has done something terrible to each of you as well. I speak, of course, of Gaedren Lamm, a man whose cruelty and capacity to destroy the lives of those he touches are matched only by his gift for avoiding reprisal. You see, a year ago, his thieves stole this, my Harrow deck, from me. It is important to me, an heirloom passed down through a dozen generations, and also my sole means of support. When pickpockets stole it, my son, Eran, tracked them down. The thieves were in the employ of Gaedren Lamm, and in reward for finding them, Gaedren murdered my son."

Zellara pauses briefly, then continues, "I sought help from the Guard, but they turned me away. And so I asked around. I paid bribes. I consulted my Harrow deck for advice. And recently, I was rewarded—I found out where Gaedren dwells. He can be found in an old fishery north of here at Westpier 17, where he trains his abducted children to be pickpockets and counts his stolen treasures."

"And now, I need your help. I cannot hope to face this man on my own, and the Guard moves so slowly that if I were to go to them, Gaedren would certainly know of their coming well in advance. Even if they did arrest him—what guarantee would I have he would be punished? This criminal has evaded the law for decades. But you know of these frustrations as well, for word on the street has it that Gaedren has wronged each of you, too. So there we are. It is time for him to pay.”

Even as she speaks, Zellara's hands deftly shuffle her Harrow deck. It seems that the fortune teller has smoothly gathered the cards from the table as well, because they have disappeared, unnoticed. While she tells of her experiences with Lamm, Zellara lays out nine Harrow cards face down, in a grid pattern. She looks from face to face with her dark eyes, awaiting a response. 

[sblock=Girri]Having seen it done many times, Girri recognizes the pattern of a traditional Varisian Harrowing (fortune telling) in the configuration of the cards.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 20, 2008)

Gadeann stands, towering over those that remain sitting. "If you know where he is, then what are we waiting for? We should move now, while surprise is on our side, and strike Lamm down with no remorse."


----------



## Legildur (Mar 20, 2008)

The sallow faced man at the table listens intently as the woman begins to speak. As she names him 'The Wanderer', he smiles and draws forth the card that he carries. "Lucky Edlin," he announces his name quietly.

Edlin's eyes drop slightly as she mentions the death of her son. Thinking for a few moments, he finally speaks again. "Vengeance. Retribution. Justice. Any of these can motivate a wronged person," he starts, pausing for the words to sink in. Unconsciously, Edlin has drawn forth his two ivory die and even now rolls them across his fingers and palm distractedly. "But you are asking us to step outside the law and all that comes with it."


----------



## Voadam (Mar 21, 2008)

Orman's face breaks out into a grin at Edlin's remarks and chuckles. "*Of any great concern is the law here? Put some of those fears to rest then. The fiendsworn, mighty as they be, are not the whole of the law. They are also not the only ones who can use it to their advantage. The Stahls hold rights in Khorvosa from a time before the diabolists dared show their faces. My niece was kidnapped. I welcome the aid of those who would help me hunt down her captor, Gaedran Lamm. The law is no bar to my purposes*."

He pauses, composing

"_*The reach of the law
Bends to nobles' proven rights
So please, join my quest*_."

"*I am pursuing Lamm and welcome others in that cause.*"


----------



## stonegod (Mar 21, 2008)

The horns on Coldan's head turns to the noble. "This is not of concern of the Order. They will not be suffered to interfere with such trivial matters. As for the Guard... they will have more pressing matters than the inconveniencing of one man." Facing forward, away from the Varsian women on either side, his filtered voice booms out, "I am pledged to see Lamm pays and suffers no one else his misdeeds. By the Iron Contract, let it be so."


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 21, 2008)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Edlin's eyes drop slightly as she mentions the death of her son. Thinking for a few moments, he finally speaks again. "Vengeance. Retribution. Justice. Any of these can motivate a wronged person," he starts, pausing for the words to sink in. Unconsciously, Edlin has drawn forth his two ivory die and even now rolls them across his fingers and palm distractedly. "But you are asking us to step outside the law and all that comes with it."



Zellara responds to Edlin, "Indeed, it would be so. But does not the opportunity justify the risk? Would not the greater good be served by taking matters into your own hands? But still, if you would do so, go to the Guard. See if they might help you where they would not help me."

The woman smiles and gestures to the more exuberant of Edlin's companions...Gadeann, Orman, and Coldan in turn. "But if you choose to do this, I daresay you may visit the guard post alone."


----------



## Legildur (Mar 21, 2008)

The man called Edlin swirls the wine in his glass before placing the glass back onto the table.  He takes a deep inward breath as he obviously thinks about the conundrum. "Lamm deserves what he will get. But what protections or aid can you provide us for our mission?" he asks, with his tone obviously indicating that he is willing to try his hand in this venture.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 21, 2008)

*Quintel...Karastro Quintel*

Karastro waits until the moment is right, then he stands and speaks directly to Zellara, slowly turning his head to emcompass the rest of the group.  "I too know of your troubles, of catching Lamm deliberately outside the law.  I too have failed to capture him within the laws of the city.  The laws of the city are not the only laws however.  There are other laws, worldly laws, laws of man, laws of elves, laws of orcs.  They all say the same thing.  Those who unjustly wrong others must face punishment for their misdeeds.  The laws of the world stand above the laws of this city.  Some things here are in need of change, so I too am one willing to step outside the laws of this city, to bring this man to justice."

[sblock=Mal]So by what we've learned so far, does Lamm operate "underground" per say..having a secret hideout?  I take it he doesn't live in the public eye, with business fronting his criminal activities?  Edit:  I am working another 16 hour shift today, so I won't be posting again until tomorrow morning.[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 21, 2008)

Legildur said:
			
		

> The man called Edlin swirls the wine in his glass before placing the glass back onto the table.  He takes a deep inward breath as he obviously thinks about the conundrum. "Lamm deserves what he will get. But what protections or aid can you provide us for our mission?" he asks, with his tone obviously indicating that he is willing to try his hand in this venture.



"Protection?" Zellara smiles. "With the array of talents and force of arms represented here? I think you will have all the protection you may need."

"As for aid, have I not already provided you with Lamm's location? But, in addition to this," she gestures to the nine cards on the table. "I will perform a Harrow reading before you depart, to guide you on your way. Free of charge, of course."


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 21, 2008)

[sblock=Evo]Lamm indeed hides behind the scenes, in secret hideouts. In addition, he tends to change locations periodically, which makes him the more difficult to pin down.

The adventure goes into a little more detail about this, how Lamm chooses locations whose owners have died without an heir, allowing him to take advantage of the slow-moving bureaucracy to stay there for free for up to a year or two. But, that would be beyond the scope of IC knowledge.[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 21, 2008)

Girri sucks spit from between her teeth and stands.

Profession (fortune teller) +6

Before the bargaining goes further, Girri interjects. "You're in want of hired help and seek Lamm's capture or death yet propose to pay your chosen hired crew with a Harrowing? I'm wanting Lamm to answer for his wrongdoing as much as the lot of you here, true, but even I know we're in want of coin or the bestowal of a future favor as payment." Girri crosses her arms. "Barter fair, else don't barter at all. Fifty gold each or a boon, given on completion. Plus the Right of Plunder. And a Harrowing for those who want one."


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 21, 2008)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Girri sucks spit from between her teeth and stands.
> 
> Profession (fortune teller) +6
> 
> Before the bargaining goes further, Girri interjects. "You're in want of hired help and seek Lamm's capture or death yet propose to pay your chosen hired crew with a Harrowing? I'm wanting Lamm to answer for his wrongdoing as much as the lot of you here, true, but even I know we're in want of coin or the bestowal of a future favor as payment." Girri crosses her arms. "Barter fair, else don't barter at all. Fifty gold each or a boon, given on completion. Plus the Right of Plunder. And a Harrowing for those who want one."



Zellara laughs sharply at Girri's outburst. "Pretty peacock, were your years in the service of the Crone Mother for naught? You, most of all, should know the true value of a Harrow reading. One would have thought the chance to redeem the ill fortunes of the past to be sufficient for you, with the Harrowing an added kindness. But it is not so?"

Zellara spreads her hands incredulously, looking around her humble dwelling. "_Fifty_ gold each? I am but a poor fortune-teller, it may as well be fifty thousand you ask for! Surely Lamm has amassed coin and baubles that his urchins have stolen. You may take your pick of his ill-gotten gain, I have no need of it."

Zellara's countenance abruptly turns sorrowful, for a brief moment. "But if you truly require the promise of a boon before you will seek out Lamm, you shall have it. Return here when your business is concluded, and ask your favor. I will do what I may, but I think it may be both more and less than you expect."

The fortune teller turns her attention once more to the cards on the table. "So then. Your Harrowing before you depart? I trust that herein lies a future which gathers you all in its tangled skein..."

[sblock=Girri]Girri has seen Mother Crone do many Harrowings over the years, so she is well acquainted with the procedure. The Harrow deck contains 54 cards, 9 in each of six suits. The suits each correspond with one of the primary ability scores, as follows: Keys (DEX), Shields (CON), Books (INT), Hammers (STR), Stars (WIS), and Crowns (CHA). The nine cards in each suit further correspond with each of the nine basic alignments. The Peacock, for example, is the True Neutral card from the suit of Keys.

The Harrowing is performed by laying out nine cards in a grid. The leftmost column represents the past, the middle column the present, and the right column the future. Reading from the top to bottom, the cards represent something good, something uncertain, and something bad.

Furthermore, Girri knows that sometimes fake fortunes are told, just to bilk some coins from unsuspecting marks. But, she also knows that many times the deep and powerful magic of the Varisian tradition can have genuine predictive value. Her instincts tell her that Zellara knows what she's doing with her deck, and that this reading is not a trick.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Mar 21, 2008)

Coldan nods at the offered telling, still looking straight forward. A memory of a summer's day  on the outside hills, some wine, and another deck filters up to his mind a moment... before he shutters it away with a slam of his fist. As the others look to him, the mailed knight says nothing, refusing to acknowledge the outburst.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 21, 2008)

Gaedran looks hard at Girri, but then nods at Zellara's response. "I would not turn down the offer of hard coin. Gods know that I could use it. But Lamm should have plenty, and I plan on taking my fair share once he feels the sweet kiss of my axe."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 21, 2008)

Taking note of Gadeann's hard look, Girri swivels her head to match his stare. "Come now, you can't deny you saw her skill with the cards...the cards so supple in her hands, the way a lover caresses her betrothed. She's a pro. She said herself that her deck was pricey enough to be worth stealing."

Girri continues, not caring that her words are ill-chosen or that they are heard by all. "Zellara's been practicing her craft since at least since I was a wee tot. Don't any of you believe for half a hair that she doesn't have the geld to pay us." Girri fixes Zellara with a hard look of her own. "Still, there's no point in trying to squeeze blood from stone. If a Harrowing's all we'll get, then a Harrowing it shall be. I'll settle for that plus the Right of Plunder and a favor to be owed."

Remaining standing, Girri speaks to the others. "Think me a fool if you like, but there's more to a Telling than one might assume. And to this Teller, no doubt. The cards be what they be, and a deal struck. For my part, at least." Girri nods her acceptance and assent to Zellara.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 21, 2008)

Orman smiles at Zellara. "*I would love a read of the cards. Go on."*


----------



## Legildur (Mar 21, 2008)

Edlin's face betrays nothing of his thoughts as the exchange continues around him.  Placing his die away he places his hands on the table. "I'll roll the dice with Lamm, and I'll see your cards," he says simply.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 22, 2008)

*Quintel...Karastro Quintel*

"I would like to see the results of the cards as well.  As far as the plunder is concerned, Lamm's actions did much to my family, if he can repay that, then I will take my share.  The rest of mine I intend to put to good use in other ways."




> "Think me a fool if you like, but there's more to a Telling than one might assume. And to this Teller, no doubt. The cards be what they be, and a deal struck. For my part, at least."




"Yes...Yes I wouldn't doubt that."  Karastro looks cooly at their host, "I work with and for the law in justice in this city, why us and what do you *really* have to gain from toppling this man from his throne?"

Diplomacy:  13


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 22, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> "Yes...Yes I wouldn't doubt that."  Karastro looks cooly at their host, "I work with and for the law in justice in this city, why us and what do you *really* have to gain from toppling this man from his throne?"



Zellara replies to the warlock, "You speak so blithely of justice, yet you still must ask me this? Is the life of my son worth so much less than the life of your father? My desires mirror your own. Make Gaedren Lamm pay for his crimes. Together, you may accomplish what none of you may do alone."  

Zellara then fixes Girri with a hard look. "And you, foolish girl, has your stubbornness caused you to become deaf as well as blind? The discovery of Lamm's hideout cost me more than you can know, and this deck is all I now have left! Your reward has been promised. Now be silent, and learn..."

The heavy aroma of burning incense grows stronger, almost cloying, as it fills the darkening room. As Zellara begins to turn over the cards before her, she speaks in a low voice, emanating as if from somewhere far away. "The Harrowing speaks of the past."

Harrow Reading Card Layout

"The Publican signifies relationships once so strong. How they filled your days with camaraderie, with hope and joy. Whether the love and fellowship of those days may come again, who can say?

"The Winged Serpent, all wise in knowing where and when best to strike. But whose was the hand that directed the stroke? And was the end result for the better...or the worse?

"The Vision. The revelation of arcane knowledge. Secrets learned, mysteries told. But the price was high, and the price must always be paid. Always."

Zellara turns the card at the top of the second column. "The Harrowing speaks of the present.

"The Rakshasa is reversed. The shackles of enslavement are shaken off. Freedom from oppression is won, and there is much cause for rejoicing.

"The Uprising follows. The groundswell is overwhelming. Even now, former things pass away. Even now, Korvosa holds its breath.

"The Betrayal resonates so strongly. Indeed, I feared it was so. The folly of selfish ambition leads only to ruin in the end."

Zellara's hand trembles slightly as she reaches for the top card of the final column. "The Harrowing speaks of the future."

"The Hidden Truth, yes. Do you have eyes to see past that which is obvious? The light of true understanding will illumine your eyes before it is too late, if you will only allow it.

"The Rabbit Prince, oh so strong. The battle is unavoidable of course. Lamm has set that wheel into motion. And he, but the beginning. But combat is such a capricious master. May your blade remain unbroken, O Prince.

"Finally, The Tangled Briar. Alas, for an ancient foe returns in triumph! Woe unto you, Korvosa, whence he comes! Woe unto us all!"

Zellara's voice shrilly rises with her last utterance. Then, she takes a deep, unsteady breath and bows her head. After a moment, she looks up again, with clear eyes and steady hands. As she gathers her cards from the table, she says simply, "Are you ready? Gaedren Lamm awaits."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 22, 2008)

Not finding Zellara quite to her liking and perhaps resenting--if she is honest with herself--her obvious lower station amongst everyone assembled, Girri falls silent during Zellara's Telling. As the cards are turned and a tale told, however, Girri soon finds herself engrossed in the fate being read. Stomach queasy and heart set aflutter far faster and stronger than at the touch of any man, Girri revels in Zellara's Telling. Pride, past indignities, and the long suffering of the recent winter's endless cold are all forgotten and left by the wayside. 

When Zellara finishes and questions her readiness to hunt down Lamm, Girri's pride returns with a vengeance. Shooting Zellara a fleeting glance filled with hot ire, Girri holds her tongue. _"One day I'll have power like hers to delve Fate."_


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 23, 2008)

*Quintel...Karastro Quintel*

As their hostess speaks her harsh reply, Karastro watches her intently.  "I meant no offense," he says bowing his head.  

Bluff(if needed):  19 

_Why come to us now?  There is more to this woman than she says..._

As Zellara spreads out the cards, Karastro sees his past in them.  His relationship with his father, his father's murder, and the discovery of his strange powers.  Seeing things clearly, he contemplates the meaning of remainder of the cards, before just shaking his head.  _Coincidence, nothing more..._

The reading complete, Karastro nods in Zellara's direction, "I am ready, but anymore information on Lamm's location would be beneficial.  Any defenses...guards you know of...."
He looks at his companions.  "I am no warrior, but I am okay with this," he says as he taps his crossbow.

[sblock=ooc]How is the deck and readings seen by the poplulation at large and by those that follow Abadar?[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 23, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> The reading complete, Karastro nods in Zellara's direction, "I am ready, but anymore information on Lamm's location would be beneficial.  Any defenses...guards you know of...."
> 
> [sblock=ooc]How is the deck and readings seen by the poplulation at large and by those that follow Abadar?[/sblock]



Zellara answers, "As to specific defenses, I cannot say. But, I would expect that Lamm is not alone. People of his like attract the worst sort of scum."

[sblock=Evo]I would say that most Korvosans don't mix too much with the Varisian subculture, tending to view them as gypsies and vagabonds. Thus, the average person probably doesn't know much about Harrow decks or readings, unless they've had cause to seek out a fortune teller. The church of Abadar probably doesn't know or care much about it one way or the other, either, so long as people aren't being cheated out of their money.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Mar 24, 2008)

Coldan has seen this exercise many time. Apparently all Varsian women has a deck, though it was more of an idle distraction to Shiara than a calling. But this Varsian... she has the skills. He could see how she drew himself to add his own spin to the reading. But, his ghosts kept interfering. Kept singing to him. So, much of it was lost. Until he saw the Uprising. 

It did not sit well with him. Chaos in Korvosa would serve no one except the Order, who would relish in clamping down. Hard.

Lost in thought, he barely heard Zellara's question to the group. After a moment, he waved his hand dismissively. "I am ready."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 24, 2008)

*Quintel...Karastro Quintel*



> "As to specific defenses, I cannot say. But, I would expect that Lamm is not alone. People of his like attract the worst sort of scum."




"I assumed as much as well, thank you for sharing your suspicions."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 24, 2008)

Gadeann stands and nods, first at the fortuneteller, then at his newfound "complanions." He grips his hand around the haft of his poleaxe, and a near-smile forms on his lips. "Vengeance, retribution, and perhaps even justice await us this night. It is high time that Lamm pays for his crimes. I am ready."


----------



## Voadam (Mar 24, 2008)

Orman seems very interested by the cards. "*They are a well crafted deck. I particularly like the rabbit prince one*." While he sees no use or sense from the actual reading, he appreciates the quality of art involved in the cards and the Varisian sense of theatre in such matters.

He turns his gaze up from the deck to Zellara. "*The location of his operation is indeed a valuable commodity, I have been in a black mood as I was stymied in my efforts to find out more about this man than his name and predations. It will be good to bring my blade to bear directly now. I thank you*." 

The darkly clad nobleman rises, the silk rustling softly as he turns to those others assembled "*Westpier 17, the old fishery then*."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 24, 2008)

"Darkness suits me fine." Girri, standing, moves away from the settee where Coldan sits and shoots Karastro of Abadar a look. "I'm no priest but I know a bit of healing, sommat of herbs, and a Varisian curse or two. You'll find that I also know something of Korvosa and her underbelly. Been here all me life."

Removing a metallic-trimmed persimmon scarf from her waist, Girri draws the silvered scarf edge the length of her palm. Red beads of blood well on her hand where the scarf slices flesh. Carefully recoiling the length of orange scarf and stowing it at her hip, Girri's lips curl in a smile. "It's no polearm but it'll do."


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 25, 2008)

*17 Westpier, The Old Fishery*

With the Harrow Reading performed, and nothing more to be gained by delaying, the group departs Zellara's home. The fortune teller watches the party's departure in silence, but there is a look of intense satisfaction on her face. Clearly, she is eager to 

Outside, darkness has well and truly fallen, and Lancet Street is quiet...perhaps too quiet? It is as though a tense unrest lies over the city; the calm before the storm, perhaps? Nonetheless, the business at hand is with one Gaedren Lamm. Other troubles, unrealized and unknown, would have to wait.

Westpier 17 is easy enough to find for the native Korvosans, and the group walks unmolested back along Warehouse Way with Coldan leading the procession. The taciturn knight signals the others to turn right and head toward the docks that are so prevalent here along the Jeggare River. Mere moments later, the group stands before the old fishery. 

The reek of brine and the stink of week-dead fish hang thickly in the air here. The old double doors in the side of the weathered building are tightly closed, with a drooping signpost hanging above. The sign it once displayed is long gone, leaving behind only a single short length of rusted chain.

On the building's north side, a wide opening looks to offer access to a loading dock of some sort. On the structure's south side, a wooden boardwalk extends alongside the building over the water, then curves away behind the fishery, out of view.






Note, the compass rose for the map is missing. Be aware that 'Up'='East' on this map.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 25, 2008)

If the smell of dead fish bothers Gadeann in the least, he doesn't show it. He surveys the building with his miscolored eyes for several long seconds before speaking. "We should perhaps look for a rear entrance to this place," he says, gesturing to the boardwalk with the tip of his axe. "if we plan to use our surprise to its greatest advantage. A frontal assault seems more likely to raise the alarm."


----------



## Legildur (Mar 25, 2008)

The pale-faced and slightly-built man follows the others through the streets. It's obvious that he struggles a little to keep up with the fitter and more athletic of the group, even without armor, but keep up he does.

As they all face the building, he runs his eyes across it carefully, but doesn't notice a great deal that he thinks is worth sharing.

The axe man speaks of a back entrance, and Edlin feels it is time to offer his services. "If you suspect a secret or concealed door is to be found, I can find it. But I can only do this thing once. So I will leave it to you as when you might need such a thing."[sblock=ooc]Casts Detect Secret Doors if the group desires and then scans the building as best he can (duration: 2 minutes if concentrating).[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Mar 25, 2008)

The big man says little on their way to the wharf, a glance keeping most onlookers at bay. When they finally get to the old fishery, he stops and crosses his arms.

"Save your magics. If we haven't been spotted already, we might someone with stealth to have a look in one of those windows." He gestures with one of his hands. "Or, have a look behind on the dock on the north." Another gesture. "But its not going to be me. My armor does not muffle sound."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 25, 2008)

Girri follows, careful to keep to the middle of the group. When the others congregate near the wharf, Girri side-steps to the eaves of the building, hoping to shroud her presence from unfriendly eyes. Keeping one eye on the group of men she accompanied to the fishery and lending an ear to their conversation, Girri takes a mental inventory of her healing poultices on hand and watches for unwanted attention and passers-by.

Spot +2
Listen +2


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 25, 2008)

Girri notes that the street here appears to be deserted. There is no indication that anyone, within or without, has noticed the party gathered outside the fishery.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 25, 2008)

"*Step aside then*." The black garbed nobleman heads off towards the back of the building looking as if he is heading past it, but secretly looking for alternative entry points.

ooc Bluff +4, Move Silent +3, Hide +3, Search +1.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 26, 2008)

*Quintel...Karastro Quintel*

Karastro wrinkles his nose at the smell in this area of the city.  He had searched for Lamm in many a place, but this was by far the worst, even worse than the sewers.  _Maybe the sewers under this place smell even worse than both though..._  He stands near the group, watching as they look for an alternative entrance.  Karastro then studies the wide double doors that stand near the entrance.  He looks for any obvious sliding slats, one that a guard could use to look out upon who knocks and wishes to enter.  As he waits for the eventual conflict to arise, he pulls out his crossbow.  "Perhaps if we just knock they will see the wisdom in letting us in, before things go bad for them," his sarcasm is obvious.


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 26, 2008)

Orman slides casually away from his companions, and heads around the north side of the fishery. Guided by moonlight, he approaches the wide opening and sees that indeed, a fifteen-foot-wide loading dock abuts the side of the building here. A few carts sit nearby, partially loaded with large tar-caked barrels marked with a fish-shaped splotch of red paint on the side. Double doors to the immediate south of the loading dock’s ramp provide apparent access to the building’s interior, while a rickety flight of stairs descends nearly to the river’s surface to the east, where a second door provides another entrance. All of the doors are closed fast.

Orman moves on then, to the east, in order to get a look out over the river and see what may lie behind the fishery. In the dim light, he can make out a wooden barge moored at the dock. Although it is impossible to make out any visual detail from here, Orman pauses and listens to the creak of the anchoring ropes, and the gentle bump of wood on wood as the barge is jostled by the current. Satisfied, the swashbuckler returns to his companions to report.


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 26, 2008)

While waiting for Orman's return, Karastro has a look at the front double doors, but he sees no obvious sign of a peephole or lookout window.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 26, 2008)

While he waits, Gadeann tries to fade into the shadows of the building to keep from being seen. He holds his poleaxe at the ready, as he idly considers kicking the front door open and slaying all within the building.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 27, 2008)

"*There is a barge moored in the back, stairs lead down to a door back there and there are large double doors for loading things in and out. All shut right now but nobody about*."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 27, 2008)

*Quintel...Karastro Quintel*

Karastro whispers upon Orman's report, "Did you get a look in the front windows?  Does it appear that both sets of double doors open into the same room?  If so, it would be wise decision to flank whatever may be waiting inside."


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 27, 2008)

With a quick look at the front windows, it is clear that peering in won't reveal much. The windows are filthy with grime, and it looks to be dark inside anyway.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 27, 2008)

Gadeann adds his voice, keeping it low as he speaks to his companions. "My vote is for the back door."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 27, 2008)

Girri nods in agreement with Gadaenn. "Aye. The door in the back, the lower one closest the water sounds a good bet. I haven't seen nobody about but that don't mean we haven't attracted attention. Awful quiet here."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 27, 2008)

*Quintel...Karastro Quintel*

"Back door is fine with with me...but this seems way to easy up to this point..."   Before the group decides to leave their current position and head down towards the back door, Karastro will quickly load his crossbow.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 27, 2008)

Gadeann nods at those who have spoken and then turns to the rest of the group. "Edlin? Coldan? Orman? What say you? The back, or the front? And do we need a plan, or do we just rush in, blades waving?"


----------



## Legildur (Mar 27, 2008)

Edlin chews the left side of his lower lip in thought. Obviously a little nervous at what the are now on the brink of executing. "I'm with you," he finally says to Gadeann. "Back door and stealth would seem the best way here."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 28, 2008)

*Quintel...Karastro Quintel*

"I don't really know about a plan or blade waving, how about you keep them busy while I shoot them?"  Karastro sweeps his hair out of his face, a nervous reaction to what they are about to do.  "If we don't find Lamm initially, we may want to quickly check over the barge, we don't want him to get away."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 28, 2008)

Gadeann smiles crookedly at Karastro. "That sounds just fine."


----------



## Voadam (Mar 28, 2008)

"*This way then*." Orman heads back around to lead everyone to that lower door. "*I think that poleaxe might make a good lockpick if necessary.*"


----------



## stonegod (Mar 28, 2008)

The helmed man nods silently, having nothing to add. Inside, conflict raged, but Coldan kept a cold clamp on his exterior. He stood next to the door, ready to enter once the move was made.


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 28, 2008)

With an entrance decided upon, Orman leads the party around to the north side of the fishery, and onto the loading dock. As quietly as possible, the group makes a single file line and descends onto the rickety, wooden stairs. At the bottom, Gadeann stands right behind with his poleaxe at the ready, while Orman reaches out and grasps the door handle...only to find that it is securely locked.

OOC: I'll hold up right there and see whether you want to try to break down the door, or if you'd rather try another means of entry.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 28, 2008)

Gadeann lines his poleaxe up with the door, ready to smash the door down with the heavy weapon. Then, he looks at the rest of the group. "Do we bash it in, or try another way?" he asks quietly.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 28, 2008)

*Quintel...Karastro Quintel*

Karastro looks behind him with apprehension, then back to the locked door.  "Maybe we should try one of the doors up there first.  To keep the element of surprise in our favor at least."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 28, 2008)

Gadeann nods to Karastro, lowering his axe, and then begins to walk toward the door in the loading dock.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 28, 2008)

As they move again Orman takes a closer glance at the barge.


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 28, 2008)

A quick test of the double doors abutting the loading dock reveals that they, too, are locked up tight.

OOC: Voadam, is Orman going around to the other (south) side of the fishery, out onto the boardwalk?


----------



## Rhun (Mar 28, 2008)

Gadeaan makes a low growling sound in his throat as he finds that these doors too are locked.


*Mal, which of the three sets of doors looked like they would be easiest to break?*


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 29, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Gadeaan makes a low growling sound in his throat as he finds that these doors too are locked.
> 
> 
> *Mal, which of the three sets of doors looked like they would be easiest to break?*



ooc: All of the doors seen so far are plain wood. The overall condition of the fishery is a bit on the shabby side, so it seems like any of the doors would be equally vulnerable to a determined effort with, say, a heavy poleaxe.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 29, 2008)

"This place is locked up tight," says the tall Shoanti. "Let us return to the back door and smash it down. Unless one of you can pick locks?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 29, 2008)

*Quintel...Karastro Quintel*

Karastro nods his head in agreement with the Shoanti.  While they are at the loading dock he looks over the area for anything of interest.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 29, 2008)

Going with the others back up to boardwalk level, Girri motions to Orman."Knocking in them doors'll make a racket. I'll stay a few paces away, keep watch for any rats fleeing the ship." 

OOC: Girri will look for a spot ten or fifteen feet away fron whatever door ends up being poleaxed and will watch for anyone trying to slink or run away from the Fishery--she'll watch the roof as well. Spot and Listen +2. Draw her bladed scarf, with the intent to injure an enemy to the point of being disabled rather than kill anyone outright.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 1, 2008)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Going with the others back up to boardwalk level, Girri motions to Orman."Knocking in them doors'll make a racket. I'll stay a few paces away, keep watch for any rats fleeing the ship."
> 
> OOC: Girri will look for a spot ten or fifteen feet away fron whatever door ends up being poleaxed and will watch for anyone trying to slink or run away from the Fishery--she'll watch the roof as well. Spot and Listen +2. Draw her bladed scarf, with the intent to injure an enemy to the point of being disabled rather than kill anyone outright.




Orman nods but catches Girri's hand before she goes, the one she sliced to demonstrate her bladed scarf. He draws out a dark handkerchief and hands it to her with a smile. "*To bind your hand, you don't want blood to make your grip slippery*."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 2, 2008)

Initially startled at the nobleman's brazen touch of her hand, Girri reacts to Orman's grasp by instinct and moves to yank herself free. Halfway into the rebuke, however, Girri recovers herself. Flashing Orman a wide smile, Girri extends her pale lanky arm, palm up. "A gentlesir, are you? May your paths meander and your loves be true." Her Varisian blessing bestowed, Girri attends to her hand using Orman's length of cloth.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 2, 2008)

Again reaching the back door, Gadeann takes firm grasp on his poleaxe, and readies a savage strike to break the door open. He nods to his companions. "Ready?"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 2, 2008)

*Quintel...Karastro Quintel*

Watching in mild disgust as Orman tended to Girri, Karastro shakes his head.  _What does he gain from helping her so?  Surely he can't see anything in the thin whelp._  Seeing Gadeann heft is axe, Karastro nods his head, "I'm ready."


----------



## Legildur (Apr 2, 2008)

Edlin's mouth forms a straight line across his face in consternation.  He is obviously unhappy with how things are progressing, and just more than a little concerned.  He places himself against a wall and watches while the others prepare to assault the door.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 2, 2008)

Coldan waited. If attack was eminent, he would meet it. Otherwise... he waited.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 2, 2008)

Orman, nods "*Let us to it*." He says quietly with a grin as he draws his blade, ready to put shoulder or booted foot in aid of breaking in the door swiftly.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 3, 2008)

Orman's attention turned elsewhere, Girri quickly unravelled the handkerchief from around her  palm. Secreting the square of linen in one of the many pockets lining a green scarf, Girri resumed her grip on her weapon and nodded her readiness to Gadaenn.


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 3, 2008)

Voadam said:
			
		

> As they move again Orman takes a closer glance at the barge.



In the darkness, the nobleman's eyes can't pick out much detail about the wooden barge. A trip around the boardwalk on the fishery's south side would be necessary for a closer examination.



			
				EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Karastro nods his head in agreement with the Shoanti.  While they are at the loading dock he looks over the area for anything of interest.



Karastro casts his eye over the carts and barrels resting on the loading dock. He is not sure what sort of operation Lann may be running out of the fishery, but nothing looks particularly out of place.

Gadeann takes one last measured look at his companions, and sees that each one is as ready as can be expected. The Shoanti then takes a firm grip on his poleaxe and lays into the door with a two-handed blow that splinters the old wood with one crashing stroke.

Bedlam ensues.

The smashing of the door is met immediately with the loud barking of dogs and the noise of many high voices crying out in fear and surprise. Childrens' voices.

Gadeann's eyes struggle to adjust to the darkness with the fishery as he stands in the doorway, and he only has time to make out a large room with catwalks running along the north and south walls; some immense structure stands to his right. Then, Gadeann's attention is consumed by the pair of grizzled dogs that leap fearlessly to attack!


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 3, 2008)

*Combat!*






INITIATIVE
18: Edlin
15: Gadeann
14: Girri
14: Coldan
10: Orman
10: Karastro

??: 2 Dogs

Okay, all, I think you know the drill.  Please keep in mind that the fight is under low-light conditions at the moment.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 3, 2008)

"*Stay calm children! We are here to help!*"


----------



## Legildur (Apr 3, 2008)

Edlin, to one side of the doorway, decides to simply move into a position where he can see, and then casts Mage Armor on himself.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 3, 2008)

*Quintel...Karastro Quintel*

Karastro moves as close as he can to the room before firing off his crossbow at one of the dogs.  _I hope the children keep out of the way, no need for needless casualties._

[sblock=occ]Move into the room if possible, fire crossbow at a dog.  +3(w/point blank shot) 1d8 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 3, 2008)

Sensing that chaos may unfetter itself in the room beyond but for the moment unable to wend her way past the logjam by the door, Girri maintains her position outside but readies a bit of healing salve for what sounds to be an inevitable injury. Muttering quietly to herself about her lack of skill in the art of Varisian poultices, Girri dabs at a hardened bit of dung produced from a pocket. _"Schiesse! Little Lamms'll be angry at the loss of even one of them dogs! Best to have a kind word and a poultice on hand, try to soothe the lot of sorry ragamuffins."_

[sblock=ooc]Girri thinks the dung is what will heal the wound, but really what she is doing--as yet unbeknownst to her--is muttering the incantation to a healing spell. Readied action, prepare _cure light wounds_, 1d8+2 (healing is one of her domains) on a child, if one is injured.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Apr 3, 2008)

The knight reaches into a bundle, pulls out a sunrod, and slams it against a wall, pouring light out into the street.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 3, 2008)

"*Down cur*." Orman stabs the closest dog that leaps to attack the party.

ooc full power attack.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 3, 2008)

*Gadeann Fayne, Shoanti Duskblade*

Gadeann steps out of the doorway, making room for his companions to filter in. Seeing the first dog leaping into the air to attack, the rangy Shoanti aims a stroke of his heavy poleaxe against the furry beast.


*AC16, HP 10/10

5' step diagnal to (down 1 square, right 1 square), attack Dog 2
Attack +5, damage 2d6+4 (x3) - 10' reach*


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 4, 2008)

*Combat, Round 1*

Lucky Edlin, stymied by the logjam created by his companions at the broken-down door, stands his ground and waits with the words of a spell readied upon his lips.

Before Gadeann can react, the grizzled guard dogs have crossed the room, and the animals leap at the duskblade with snapping jaws! The first dog's fangs close in a painful bite around the Shoanti's thigh, drawing first blood. The second dog snaps at Gadeann, but the rail of the stairs leading up to the catwalk keeps that one from injuring him. (Gadeann: 5/10 hp)

Hemmed in now on all sides by dogs, allies, and stairs, Gadeann cannot bring his long poleaxe to bear in counterstroke. With a curse, he drops his favored weapon and pulls forth the dogslicer he carries as a trophy. With a clean slash, he cuts the throat of the animal which drew his own blood. With nary a whimper, the animal collapses to the floor, dead.

Outside, Girri prepares her healing 'dung poultice' for its moment of need, even as Coldan slams his sunrod into the side of the building. Bright light as the noonday sun streams into the room from without, illuminating the scene and revealing a floor slick with seawater, bits of seaweed, and fish blood. The wooden catwalks to the north and south appear to allow access to the western part of the fishery, but the floor here is only five feet above the river below; an open bay to the south allows direct access to the sloppy, muddy water. To the northwest stands an immense ten-foot-tall wooden vat, its sides caked and waterproofed with tar. Inside is a foul-looking mixture of chum, seawater, and who knows what else. To the east are stacked many barrels and crates, each marked in paint with a fish. At least two dozen small hammocks hang from under the catwalks, each with its own ratty blanket and pillow...and occupant. Filthy children of various sizes and ages react with shock and terror as the sounds of battle and sudden light awaken them. Some scream, some cry, some just stare mutely.

*"Stay calm children! We are here to help!"* Orman's words avail little in the chaos of children screaming, as he leaps through the doorway. *"Down cur!"* he shouts as he stabs the second dog with a coldly efficient rapier thrust. The dog yelps and collapses with a deadly wound in its side.

Edlin now sees his opportunity with Orman out of the way. He moves carefully to the foot of the entry stairs, and takes in the sight within, wide-eyed. Then, he murmurs the words of a protective magic, as a barely-visible shimmer of protective force envelops him.

Karastro enters the large room next, his crossbow loaded and ready...only to see that both of the guard dogs already lay dead.

Just then, the door at the top of the northern catwalk slams open and a burly half-orc with a flail and shield lurches into the room. The half-orc's face is marred by a line of pucker-shaped scars that leave his mouth in a sneering grin. He thunders down from the catwalk at the terrified children, "Foxes in the roost! Up and fight ya brats, or it'll be a visit to Gobblegut for the lot of ya, hee hee!"

[sblock=Crunch]
Edlin delays
Dog #1 moves and attacks Gadeann, bite hits for 5 damage.
Dog #2 moves and attacks Gadeann (behind cover of stair rail), misses.
Gadeann drops poleaxe, draws dogslicer, attacks Dog #1, hits for 9 damage, kills Dog #1.
Girri readies Cure Light Wounds spell.
Coldan retrieves and activates Sunrod.
Orman moves and attacks Dog #2 (avoids AOO due to cover of stair rail), hits for 6 damage, killing Dog #2.
Edlin moves and casts Mage Armor on himself.
Karastro moves and readies attack with Crossbow.
New combatant enters, Half-Orc.[/sblock]







INITIATIVE ROUND 2
15: Gadeann (5/10 hp)
14: Girri
14: Coldan
10: Orman
10: Edlin (Mage Armor, +4 AC)
10: Karastro

??: Scarred Half-Orc

OOC: I hope that the liberties I took were acceptable, especially regarding Gadeann's decision to drop his poleaxe. There just wasn't anywhere for him to go to find his range without incurring attacks of opportunity. The dogslicer worked pretty well in this case, anyway. But, Rhun, if you would have preferred something different, feel free to let me know, if even for future reference.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 4, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> OOC: I hope that the liberties I took were acceptable, especially regarding Gadeann's decision to drop his poleaxe. There just wasn't anywhere for him to go to find his range without incurring attacks of opportunity. The dogslicer worked pretty well in this case, anyway. But, Rhun, if you would have preferred something different, feel free to let me know, if even for future reference.




*It worked out, so no big deal; generally, though, in those situations, Gadeann will simply transfer the poleaxe to his offhand and attack with his spiked gauntlet. This allows him to keep his poleaxe in hand...*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gadeann ignores the blood welling from the wound on his thigh, even as it drips down his leg, staining his already ragged leather breeches. The Shoanti bends down to recover his longaxe, sheathing his dogslicer as he does so. Although the weapon literally lived up to its names, the warrior would rather face this newcomer from a distance. 

Fayne readies his axe to meet the half-orc. "Come and meet death," he calls to the foeman.


*These actions assume Gadeann reacts before the half-orc. If the half-orc acts first and moves to attack him, Gadeann will engage with his dogslicer, leaving the poleaxe on the ground. Now, if Gadeann has his axe when the half-orc moves, he has 10' of reach, and will most likely gain an AoO vrs the enemy when he moves into his threatened area.

Pick up item (move action), sheathe weapon (move action)

Also, if one of our melee combatants can move in front of Gadeann, that would work out best, as he can still attack from his reach. Coldan, perhaps?*


----------



## stonegod (Apr 4, 2008)

With one last glance to the Varsian girl, Coldan shoves his way efficiently through the others. Dropping his sunrod at the feet of the little mage---"Keep this"---the big man began to mount the stairs towards the half-orc. With an an angry hiss, he pulls free his steel blade, and in a cold voice utters a challenge: "The Hells await those that suffer my wrath.

OOC: Move to bottom of stair (20'), dropping sunrod at Eldin's feet (free) and drawing his sword as part of the move. Knight's Challenge: +1 Will save, +1 hit/damage. Ready an action to attack the half-orc if he moves up: Longsword +4 (1d8+3/19-20) w/ Challenge.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 4, 2008)

[sblock=Mal]Would I be able to shoot the half-orc with my crossbow as my readied action?  Otherwise use the following...[/sblock]

With the appearance of the half-orc, Karastro's eyes widen in fear, he had no place being where he was.  At the half-orcs words, he shakes his head, pleading with the dirty children.  He knows even though small, with pure numbers they could overwhelm each of them while the half-orc finishes them off.  "Don't listen to him children, we are here to free you from the fiend that keeps you here!"
[sblock=ooc]Rushed(-10 penalty, full round action) diplomacy check at a total of +1.[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Apr 4, 2008)

Edlin remains where he is - waiting patiently (if nervously) for the obviously ill-intentioned half-orc to close. As soon as the half-orc gets within striking distance of the party, he'll cast _Daze_ (Will DC 13) on the creature.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 4, 2008)

"*The days of Gobblegut are over you smiling fiend! We free these children tonight!"*

If there is room, Orman will leap lithely up the stairs to stab the grinner, full power attack. If not then he will direct his attention to the children and act as a shining glorious beacon of hope aiding another in the diplomacy and looking out for Diani.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 5, 2008)

Girri bolts forward, hot on Coldan's heels. Pressing after the knight into the edge of the fray, Girri spies what she can of the bedlam inside: two dogs dead, a knot of frightened Lamms, and the sneering half-breed cur.  Seeing blood spilled on the floor, Girri tries to stay out of the melee while simultaneously discerning which of the children or her comrades might have taken an injury.

[sblock=OOC]Girri is looking to rub her bit of "poultice" on someone. If she sees that Gadaenn has been bitten, she will move to him to cast _cure light wounds_, 1d8+2, 30 feet of movement.[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 8, 2008)

*Combat Round 2*

Upon seeing the disturbingly gleeful half-orc enter, Karastro reacts first, raising his loaded crossbow and taking aim at the brute. Unfortunately, his aim is a bit off, and the bolt slams into the rail of the catwalk with an audible 'thunk.'

Gadeann ignores the blood welling from the wound on his thigh, even as it drips down his leg, staining his already ragged leather breeches. The Shoanti bends down to recover his longaxe, sheathing his dogslicer as he does so. Although the weapon literally lived up to its names, the warrior would rather face this newcomer from a distance. Fayne readies his axe to meet the half-orc. "Come and meet death," he calls to the foeman.

Girri holds her poultice ready, and waits for an opportunity to get closer and see what is occurring within the fishery.

With one last glance to the Varsian girl, Coldan shoves his way efficiently through the others. Dropping his sunrod at the feet of the little mage---"Keep this"---the big man began to mount the stairs towards the half-orc. With an an angry hiss, he pulls free his steel blade, and in a cold voice utters a challenge: "The Hells await those that suffer my wrath."

*"The days of Gobblegut are over you smiling fiend! We free these children tonight!"* Orman leaps lithely up the stairs to stab the grinner, but as he reaches the catwalk, the swashbuckler misses his footing. The thrust of his rapier comes nowhere near its intended target.

Edlin steps a bit further into the room to get a better look at the half-orc above. Seeing an opportunity to help Orman, the words of an arcane spell form upon the diviner's lips. The gambler can't help but smirk as the foe goes slack-jawed and stares vacantly. The spell has taken root within the enemy's feeble mind, Edlin knows.

With the doorway now clear, Girri seizes her chance. She bolts forward, hot on Coldan's heels. Pressing after the knight into the edge of the fray, Girri spies what she can of the bedlam inside: two dogs dead, a knot of frightened Lamms, and the sneering half-breed cur. Seeing blood spilled on the floor, Girri stays out of the melee while simultaneously observing the nasty bite wound in the Shoanti's leg. Acting quickly, she presses her dung poultice upon the man's wound, and nods in satisfaction as the bloodflow stops and the wounds vanish.

For his part, the scarred half-orc can only stare blankly at Orman before him, enthralled by Edlin's enchantment. Soft giggles emanate from his mouth as he stares. "Hee hee hee..."

From somewhere beyond the upper doors to the west, a man's voice rings out in an angry shout. Clearly, more defenders of Lamm's hideout will be arriving soon. The frightened children continue to look on from their hammocks, some crying and whimpering. They appear to be too shocked and scared to do much else.

[sblock=Crunch]
Karastro, readied action, fires crossbow at half-orc, misses.
Gadeann sheathes dogslicer and retrieves poleaxe.
Girri delays.
Coldan moves, drawing sword, issues knight's challenge, and readies an attack.
Orman moves and attacks the half-orc, misses.
Edlin moves and casts Daze on the half-orc, Will save fails. Spell takes effect.
Girri moves and casts CLW on Gadeann for 7. Restores Gadeann to full hp.
Half-orc is dazed, misses turn.[/sblock]






INITIATIVE ROUND 3
15: Karastro
15: Gadeann
14: Coldan (+1 Fighting Challenge vs. Half-Orc)
10: Orman
10: Edlin (Mage Armor, +4 AC)
10: Girri
8: Scarred Half-Orc

OOC: Well, it's still Monday, so I'm in under the wire!  Please post combat actions for round 3.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 8, 2008)

Coldan growls low, his target blocked. "End him," he waves to the Shaonti. Leaping over the balcony, he moves past the barister and starts up the other stair... ready for trouble.

OOC: Since my target it non-gettable now (thanks, Voadam ), I'll drop to square with K in it, then move up the other stairs for the rest of both moves.


----------



## Legildur (Apr 8, 2008)

Edlin grunts in surprise that his spell actually worked. "It won't last but a few seconds," he calls out to Orman. "Knock him in the vat!"

Hearing the shouts from other defenders, Lucky Edlin decides to manuevre to a better position.  But unsure of where they will come from, he waits instead for the opportunity to maximise the effect of his only real offensive spell. <Edlin delays, and should a handful of curs come out of the doors on the catwalk, he'll move forward into the room and loose a Color Spray aiming to catch as many as possible - 15ft cone>


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 8, 2008)

*Quintel...Karastro Quintel*

Whatever spell Lucky Edlin cast seemed to have worked for the moment, but Karastro wasn't taking any chances.  He steps back, loads his crossbow with a pull and smiles as it clicks into place.  _It is one thing to work within the city's laws and put the wicked in prison or to death.  It is another to bring justice with my own hands._  "Drop your weapons and surrender before I bring the full force of Law upon you!" he yells his voice still strong and loud over the chaos of combat and the sounds of frightened children.

[sblock=ooc]5' step one square to the right, ready action to fire crossbow if the half-orc doesn't comply or if new enemies appear.  Preferable target is new enemies.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Apr 8, 2008)

Taking advantage of the half-orc's stupefied condition Orman ducks a shoulder and shoves him off the side into the vat, then stands rapier ready for whoever comes next out onto the narrow stairs.

I'm guessing dazed no actions means no AoOs from the Half-Orc during this maneuver.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 8, 2008)

Girri starts in alarm at the sound of an angry voice resounding from the fishery's upper story. Gadaenn's bite wound healed to her satisfaction, Girri nods then sucks in a sharp breath at the sight of so many huddling and frightened children. Forgetting battle, Girri quickly crosses over to the Lamms and motions for them to gather round. In a discrete tone meant to convey aunt-like sympathy, Girri addresses the little ones. "There's about to be a big fight in here. You're not safe." Girri picks out one of the older-looking children to appeal to. "You lot've seen quite a bit of unpleasantness. I'm headed outside that door there, right now." Girri points. "Any takers for a bit of freedom? Follow me, this way."

[sblock=ooc]Diplomacy +6[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 8, 2008)

Gadeann leaps up the stairs, past Coldan, and reaches past Orman with his longaxe, striking at the half-orc before he can recover.


*10' move forward, 10' reach to attack half-orc
Heavy Poleaxe +5, 2d6+4 (x3)*


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 9, 2008)

Whatever spell Lucky Edlin cast seemed to have worked for the moment, but Karastro isn't taking any chances.  He steps back, loads his crossbow with a pull and smiles as it clicks into place.  _It is one thing to work within the city's laws and put the wicked in prison or to death.  It is another to bring justice with my own hands._  "Drop your weapons and surrender before I bring the full force of Law upon you!" he yells his voice still strong and loud over the chaos of combat and the sounds of frightened children. The vacantly staring half-orc makes no indication that he has even heard Karastro's warning, so the warlock watches the doors and waits with his loaded crossbow for more enemies.

Gadeann leaps up the stairs, past Coldan, and reaches past Orman with his longaxe, striking at the half-orc before he can recover. Unfortunately, with Orman in the way, the Shoanti cannot get a good, clean strike. The axe-blade misses the mark.

Coldan growls low, his target blocked. "End him," he waves to the Shoanti. Leaping over the balcony, he moves past the barister and starts up the other stair... ready for trouble.

Taking advantage of the half-orc's stupefied condition, Orman ducks a shoulder and slams into the for, attempting to shove him off the side into the vat. But, the bulkier enemy, despite being dazed, is still not helpless. He shifts his weight back toward Orman with a grunt and a giggle, managing to keep his feet.

Edlin grunts in surprise that his spell actually worked. "It won't last but a few seconds," he calls out to Orman. "Knock him in the vat!" Hearing the shouts from other defenders, Lucky Edlin decides to manuevre to a better position.  But unsure of where they will come from, he waits instead for the opportunity to maximise the effect of his only real offensive spell.

Girri starts in alarm at the sound of an angry voice resounding from the fishery's upper story. Gadaenn's bite wound healed to her satisfaction, Girri nods then sucks in a sharp breath at the sight of so many huddling and frightened children. Forgetting battle, Girri quickly crosses over to the Lamms and motions for them to gather round. In a discrete tone meant to convey aunt-like sympathy, Girri addresses the little ones. "There's about to be a big fight in here. You're not safe." Girri picks out one of the older-looking children to appeal to. "You lot've seen quite a bit of unpleasantness. I'm headed outside that door there, right now." Girri points. "Any takers for a bit of freedom? Follow me, this way." A boy with dark, shaggy hair who seems to be the de facto leader of the orphans stares at Girri with narrow eyes, then his gaze flickers up to where the half-orc stands on the catwalk. "You crazy, lady? They'll kill us!" He shakes his head no, and the other children whimper and murmur, "Kester's right. We have to stay." Clearly, they are yet too frightened to take up Girri on her promises of escape.

The half-orc gives a shake of his head, and growls at Orman between giggles, "Hee, whatcha doin'? I can't swim! Hee hee!" He brings his flail about with great force, aiming for the nobleman's head, but Orman ducks.

Just then, the central door at the top of the western wall slams open, and two more people emerge. The first is a sour-faced man with short blonde hair. He carries a long wand of dark wood, and he yells out, "What's going on here?! Who are you people?" Right on his heels is a gnome with dishevelled dark hair. He almost looks as if he could pass for one of the orphans, save for the kukri in his hand. Both newcomers have donned armor over nightshirts, and it is clear they have been roused from slumber by all the commotion.

Karastro reacts to their arrival first, loosing his crossbow bolt at the blonde man. The bolt barely misses the man, sailing past and embedding itself into a wall. 

Edlin responds next, with his prepared spell. A blinding cone of color shoots forth from the gambler's outstretched fingertips cascading around the two enemies on the catwalk. Edlin can't help but feel the flush of a winning streak as both of the thugs collapse unconscious on the catwalk, their senses reeling from the colorful onslaught.

[sblock=Crunch]
Karastro: 5' Step, Loads Crossbow, Readies attack with Crossbow.
Gadeann: Move 10', Attack Half-Orc with Poleaxe (Reach, Half-Orc has cover from Orman). Attack total 7, misses.
Coldan: Double move across room.
Orman: Tries to shoulder half-orc off catwalk into vat (a modified grapple move, as I see it.) Melee touch attack: 21. Hits. Opposed grapple check is won by the half-orc. 
Edlin: Delays
Girri: Move 30', Diplomacy Check: Result 12, Fails.
Half-Orc attacks Orman with Flail, misses. 
Two new defenders arrive.
Karastro attacks blonde man with readied action (Opponent has cover from catwalk railing). Result is 10, misses.
Edlin, delayed action, moves 15', casts Color Spray at two new combatants. Both fail Will saves, fall unconscious.[/sblock]






INITIATIVE ROUND 4
15: Gadeann
14: Coldan (+1 Fighting Challenge vs. Half-Orc)
10: Orman
10: Girri
8: Scarred Half-Orc
8: Karastro
8: Edlin (Mage Armor, +4 AC)

XX: Sneering Human (unconscious)
XX: Dishevelled Gnome (unconscious)

OOC: Actions for Round 4 please?


----------



## Voadam (Apr 9, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> The hlaf-orc gives a shake of his head, and growls at Orman between giggles, "Hee, whatcha doin'? I can't swim! Hee hee!" He brings his flail about with great force, aiming for the nobleman's head, but Orman ducks.
> 
> OOC: Actions for Round 4 please?[/COLOR]




"*Very well then, drop your flail, surrender, and I won't make you*." Orman's blade flashes in an escordido maneuver of the incarne style after ducking the spiked metal bludgeon.

ooc attack with full power attack


----------



## Rhun (Apr 9, 2008)

Gadeann growls in frustration as his axe misses its mark. Despite his rather bad position behind Orman, Gadeann shakes his head and again swings his polearm past his companion...


*10' reach to attack half-orc
Heavy Poleaxe +5, 2d6+4 (x3)*


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 9, 2008)

*Quintel...Karastro Quintel*

"Impressive," Karastro says to Edlin.  "How long are they down for?"  Karastro begins moving up the stairs near Coldan intent on capturing the gnome and human.

[sblock=ooc]Double move up stairs.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Apr 9, 2008)

Coldan continues up the stair, weapon in hand.

OOC: Double move. He'll kick weapons away if he has the chance, though I doubt it with the difficult terrain of the stairs.


----------



## Legildur (Apr 10, 2008)

Edlin shrugs his shoulders. Although entirely satisfied with his contribution, he knows his luck can't hold. "Don't take any chances," he advises Karastro, before moving to follow the others up the catwalk - securing the wand carried by the blond man his immediate goal, as that may allow him to defend himself if the dice go against him.

ooc: double move up catwalk.


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 10, 2008)

Gadeann growls in frustration as his axe misses its mark. Despite his rather bad position behind Orman, Gadeann shakes his head and again swings his polearm past his companion. This time, the blow strikes home despite the interposing swashbuckler. The blade of the axe bites deeply into the half-orc's shoulder, eliciting a loud cry of pain.

Coldan lumbers up the opposite stairs toward the unconscious pair of newcomers, but, slowed by his heavy mail, is unable to quite reach their fallen forms.

*"Very well then, drop your flail, surrender, and I won't make you,"* Orman replies to the strange half-orc. Orman's blade flashes in an escordido maneuver of the incarne style after ducking the spiked metal bludgeon, plunging straight through the giggling one's studdled leather and running him clean through. The pucker-scarred half-orc giggles no more as he slumps to the catwalk in a spreading pool of his own blood.

[sblock=Crunch]
Gadeann attacks half-orc with poleaxe behind cover. 15+1=16, Hit! Damage roll 2d6+4=8.
Coldan double moves up onto the stairs of the catwalk, heading toward the pair of unconscious newcomers.
Orman attacks the half-orc with his rapier, 15+3=18, Hit! Damage 1d6+3=9, killing the half-orc.
[/sblock]

*COMBAT ENDS*

With no further enemies to be seen, everyone stops to catch their breath. The sounds of whimpering, crying children are magnified in the sudden quiet as the violence ends.

OOC: Combat is over for now, and there are 26 frightened children cowering in their hammocks. The giggling half-orc is dying, and the gnome and blonde human lie unconscious from the color spray spell. What will you do next?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 10, 2008)

Gadeann nods his head at the swashbuckler. "Well done," he says simply. He wipes his axe blade on the half-orc's clothing, and then beginning rifling through the slain man's possession, looking for anything of interest or value.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 10, 2008)

Coldan continues up the stairs, making sure to disarm the unconscious forms--weapons, spell implements, etc.. Looking into the bordering room, he calls back to the mage. "How long?" Obviously, he means how long the spell will function.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 10, 2008)

*Quintel...Karastro Quintel*

Karastro moves up the stairs, helping Coldan disarm the men.  "Does anybody have some rope to tie these men up with?"


----------



## Legildur (Apr 11, 2008)

Edlin shrugs his shoulders as he collects the wand from the unconscious blond man. "It's a bit hit and miss," he replies. "Could only be a few seconds, or maybe even a couple of minutes."

"Where is HE?" Edlin asks, the name unspoken, as he looks through the door, and then looks at the wand more closely.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 11, 2008)

Gadeann looks up at Karastro's words. "I've no rope, but I'd happily cut their feet off. That would keep them from going anywhere." The tone of the Shoanti's voice is even, and it doesn't sound at all like he is joking.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 11, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Gadeann looks up at Karastro's words. "I've no rope, but I'd happily cut their feet off. That would keep them from going anywhere." The tone of the Shoanti's voice is even, and it doesn't sound at all like he is joking.



Coldan's implacable mask turns to the Shaonti. "We kill none that are helpless. We maim none without cause. Bind them with what is available, or knock them senseless, but torture... is not the way."

The Knights tortured. There is a lot of leeway in how you can interpret the code, and the Fiendish Legions knew all about how to subvert the Law. Breaking the bones of a fallen man was perfectly acceptable, for that would heal in time. But Coldan was better than that... wanted to be better than that... _needed_ to be better. He was not going down that path again.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 11, 2008)

The Shoanti shrugs at Coldan's words, giving the knight his own cold, hard look. "As you say. Though I am certain that their actions in service to Lamm merit at least as much punishment as I suggest. Still, I am here for him. They mean nothing to me."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 11, 2008)

*Quintel...Karastro Quintel*




> "As you say. Though I am certain that their actions in service to Lamm merit at least as much punishment as I suggest. Still, I am here for him. They mean nothing to me."




"They may deserve the worst punishments, but it is not our place to hand them out.  As long as I am here, we work with the law, not for it.  They will be taken in, for justice wins out eventually"

After speaking his mind with their prisoners, Karastro strides back downstairs to speak to the little Lamms.  He speaks to the leader of the youths, "Kester, it is up to you to lead the children out of here.  It is much too dangerous to stay while we rid this place of the lawbreakers.  Return them to their homes if they know where they be.  If not, go to the Bank of Abadar.  I am Quintel, Karastro Quintel, speak my name to the Brothers there, they will take care of you.  If our work here has not convinced you of your future safety, I shall see you are rewarded for your effort in keeping the children free of danger, as long as you take them to the temple.  Before you go, any information about what other dangers we would face here would be helpful.  No go, be free, and know a good life once more."

OOC:  Diplomacy +11


----------



## stonegod (Apr 11, 2008)

Coldan looked down from above after looking into the next room. If the kids did not responds to honey... he knew how to use steel.

OOC: I have a fun speech in my head if I need to Intimidate the poor kids. Something about serving in Hell... Being an ex-Hellnight has all sorts of joy...


----------



## Rhun (Apr 11, 2008)

When Karastro begins speaking to the children, Gadeann pushes open the door the half-orc came through, peering into the chamber beyond.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 11, 2008)

Orman turns to gaze out over the children, his gaze looking for dark haired chelaxian girls, Diani in particular. "*Fear not children, he won't hurt anyone ever again*."


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 11, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Gadeann nods his head at the swashbuckler. "Well done," he says simply. He wipes his axe blade on the half-orc's clothing, and then beginning rifling through the slain man's possession, looking for anything of interest or value.



Gadeann recovers only the half-orc's combat gear...studded leather armor, light shield, and flail. The slain foe carries nothing else.



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> Coldan continues up the stairs, making sure to disarm the unconscious forms--weapons, spell implements, etc.



Coldan, with the aid of Karastro, recovers from the gnome his small-sized studded leather armor and kukri. Also, the gnome has a small box with various colors of creams and powders...a disguise kit, apparently. Finally, the gnome has a brass key in one pocket.

A search of the blonde-haired man recovers the dark wand, as well as 3 vials of acid, 2 tanglefoot bags, and one thunderstone...apparently, the man fancied himself as something of an alchemist. Additionally, the man carried leather armor, a dagger, a light crossbow with 10 bolts, a small garnet gemstone, and a brass key which looks to be identical to the one carried by the gnome. Edlin takes the wand from Coldan and looks it over, but having not seen it in use, the diviner cannot immediately determine what it may do.

Gadeann pokes his head through the door from where the half-orc came, and sees a room with a large wooden trough that holds a hideous mound of half-rancid fish, seaweed, and brine. Filthy seawater and fish blood stain the floor around the trough. A pair of wooden chutes lead from this trough through holes in the northern wall into the disgusting slurry-filled vat in the party's present room. To the west, a desk and chair sit in one corner while a tall cabinet sits in the other.

Edlin looks through the open door through which the other two villains came, but sees only a ten foot hallway that ends in another door.



			
				EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> After speaking his mind with their prisoners, Karastro strides back downstairs to speak to the little Lamms.  He speaks to the leader of the youths, "Kester, it is up to you to lead the children out of here.  It is much too dangerous to stay while we rid this place of the lawbreakers.  Return them to their homes if they know where they be.  If not, go to the Bank of Abadar.  I am Quintel, Karastro Quintel, speak my name to the Brothers there, they will take care of you.  If our work here has not convinced you of your future safety, I shall see you are rewarded for your effort in keeping the children free of danger, as long as you take them to the temple.  Before you go, any information about what other dangers we would face here would be helpful. Now go, be free, and know a good life once more."



(Diplomacy Check: 29) The older boy known as Kester looks up at the warlock, listening to his words. Then, he looks at the fallen thugs and dogs, hesitating, as though he can't quite believe it. He mutters, "Mister, you don't have to tell me twice. You took down all of 'em, except for the boss, and he's down below."  The boy points toward the open bay in the southern part of the room. "He never comes up here, we get sent down there...and when we do, we never come back again. The Bank? Okay, let's go!" With sudden alacrity, Kester makes a bolt for the shattered door, sparking a mass stampede of Little Lamms who follow in his wake. In only a moment, they've all gone save for one dark-haired little girl. She gazes up at the swashbuckler on the catwalk through teary eyes. Although her clothing is but rags, and her face filthy with grime, Orman would know her voice anywhere. "Uncle Orman? Is it you?"

A moan from the blonde man on the catwalk serves as a sudden reminder that he and the gnome have not yet been secured, and may soon wake up. There are some ropes with buckets tied to the ends lying near the open bay in the south part of the room.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 11, 2008)

While the others deal with the children and securing the prisoners, Gadeann moves into the room to the west. The Shoanti wrinkles his ugly nose at the smell of the rancid fish as he moves to investigate the desk and the cabinet, making a wide circuit around the disgusting fish trough.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 11, 2008)

If no rope is immediately handy, Coldan will remove his gloves and commence beating the prisoners unconscious. It was grim business, but needed.

OOC: Note, this is not a violation of the knight's code:







			
				Knight's Code said:
			
		

> A knight never deals lethal damage against a helpless foe. You can strike such a foe, but only with attacks that deal nonlethal damage.



I'd do a nonlethal coup de grace, but I don't think its allowed.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 11, 2008)

Orman's face breaks out into a broad elated grin as he sheathes his sword "*Indeed it is Di!" * He races down the stairs to his niece and sweeps the little girl up, swinging her around in a whirling hug with a big smile on his face. "*I have been searching for you night and day since he stole you away*." He looks her over for signs of wounds or abuse but keeps his ebullient smile as he feasts on the sight of her alive and safe in his arms "*It will be all right now. I am here to set things aright.*"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 11, 2008)

*Quintel...Karastro Quintel*

Satisfied that his words swayed the mind of Kester, and with him, the rest of the children, Karastro passes the moment by reloading his crossbow.  Seeing the family reunion taking place, Karastro smiles, and gives the pair some time.  After seeing the knight beat their prisoners unconscious, Karastro shrugs.  He wasn't killing them, they would still see the light of justice from Abadar's Arbiter's.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 11, 2008)

Seeing everything taken care of with the prisoners, Coldan looks dispassionately at the family reunion below. Some hearts would have been taken in by the scene, warmed by the sight of such a joyous return. But not Coldan. That light had been long absent, with only the cold burn of the Hells to take its pace.

"Your kin must leave, lest she be used as collateral against you. Stay with her here or otherwise make sure she is safe; we have work to be done."


----------



## Legildur (Apr 12, 2008)

Edlin stuffs the wand into his belt, grabs the key, gem, and other alchemical items. He leaves the rest as he hears the boy speak. With eyes ablaze and some color returned to his usually sallow skin, Edlin moves quicky back down the catwalk to prepare to go after Lamm, tanglefoot bag in one hand and a thunderstone in the other.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 12, 2008)

Yielding to Karastro while the officious priest convinces the Lamms to head out of the fishery, Girri lends what help she can in the form of a soothing voice and both Orman's handkerchief and the ends of her own silk scarves to those children who have a hard time quenching their tears. "Ssshhh now, ssshhh. Those there'll be hurtin' ya no more. Hush, there." Girri stands aside while the Lamms shuffle out, then looks to the aforementioned open bay to the south.

[sblock=ooc]How does one get down below? Search +2, if necessary.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 12, 2008)

*Quintel...Karastro Quintel*

"Yes we need to get moving, we don't want the fiend to escape."   Seeing Gadeann go into one of the rooms, he steps to the entrance, and finds the warrior looking for things of importance.  Karastro places his sleeve over his nose to ward off the smell.  "Find anything interesting?"   Karastro smiles again, thinking about the trials of the unconcious men, and Lamm should he survive the battle ahead. The glory that will be his with presenting his star witnesses, the countless number of little Lamms, that will send the men off to rot for their misdeeds.  Justice will be done.


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 13, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> While the others deal with the children and securing the prisoners, Gadeann moves into the room to the west. The Shoanti wrinkles his ugly nose at the smell of the rancid fish as he moves to investigate the desk and the cabinet, making a wide circuit around the disgusting fish trough.



The stench in the room is enough to make Gadeann's eyes water, but he presses in anyway, keeping well clear of the slippery flooring in front of the trough. The duskblade examines the furnishings in the room, finding that the desk is empty and the cabinet is locked.



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> Orman's face breaks out into a broad elated grin as he sheathes his sword "*Indeed it is Di!" * He races down the stairs to his niece and sweeps the little girl up, swinging her around in a whirling hug with a big smile on his face. "*I have been searching for you night and day since he stole you away*." He looks her over for signs of wounds or abuse but keeps his ebullient smile as he feasts on the sight of her alive and safe in his arms "*It will be all right now. I am here to set things aright.*"



The young girl, overwhelmed by the emotional events of her recent ordeals, can only bury her face in Orman's shoulder and cry. To the swahbuckler's eye, she looks relatively unharmed, although thinner and certainly dirtier. The rough calluses on Di's hands indicate that she has seen hard labor.

While Edlin gathers up the spoils of the victory won, Coldan proceeds to secure the two unconscious enemies with lengths of rough hempen rope recovered from the fishery floor. In between pulling tight knots, the knight applies his fists to the faces on the men, battering them into the further recesses of unconsciousness. His fists rise and fall methodically, and the sound of the beating reverberates through the open space with sickening 'thwacks'. Finally, satisfied that neither man will pose a further threat anytime soon, Coldan rises and turns from the bloody work.

Girri, meanwhile, sets her attention on trying to find a route of passage to the area below the fishery. In the light of the sunrod, she peers down into the open bay, and sees that a narrow space exists under the fishery, with about four feet of room between the floor of the building above and the languid, foamy river water below. Wooden pilings support the building, and moss and cobwebs hang thick from ropes and rusted chains between them. A wooden walkway floats on the river surface, winding along the inner wall of pilings that supports the building’s frame above. There is no obvious means of descent, but Girri notes that several of the nearby ropes are tied to buckets, while others have simple loops tied in their ends.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 14, 2008)

Coldan turned his back on the reunion. His message was made; if the girl died because the uncle was too foolish to look after her safety, well... he too would then know the price of not protecting your loved ones.

The knight entered the small corridor, blade in hand. He moved the little mage out of the way so he could get to the door. After a quick listen, he threw open the door.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 14, 2008)

*Quintel...Karastro Quintel*

Karastro, watches Gadeann poke around the room, and notices the man fumble with the locked cabinet.  "Oh,"  he says, "We found some keys on the pair that Edlin knocked out, maybe it's to the cabinet.  I'll go get them."   Karastro turns from the room before heading over to where he saw their keys last, near the bodies of the pair that now lay bloody and unconscious.  As he busies himself with finding the keys, he can't help but return to his previous daydreaming..._When Lamm and his henchmen are properly convicted, surely Abadar would be pleased with the Justice that I handed out.  Perhaps I would be blessed by The Great Arbiter himself, and be able to call my friends Brother and Sister instead of only as friends..._
[sblock]I'm not sure who pocketed the keys, but I'm coming to find them.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 14, 2008)

Gadeann nods as Karastro disappears to find the keys. The Shoanti thought for a moment that maybe he should just cut the cabinet open with his axe, but decided he would wait. He didn't want to chance destroying anything of use.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 14, 2008)

Girri calls out, "There's a wooden plankway rimmin' the bottom of this hold. Who's up for a bit of a climb down?" Girri's eyes settle for half a moment on Coldan's obviously well-formed frame but then swivel to Edlin and Gadaenn. _Too much armor on the knight. He'd sink like a stone."_


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 14, 2008)

Gadeann waits while Karastro returns to the fishery floor to grab the brass keys. Once the warlock has returned, the pair insert one of the keys into the locked cabinet door. Sure enough, it unlocks easily. Inside the cabinet are nine small pouches. A quick examination reveals that six of the pouches each contain a number of copper pinch (about 50 in each pouch), while the other three contain a like number of silver shields. 

Coldan hears no sound coming from beyond the door at the end of the short hallway, so he roughly shoulders through. A single desk sits in the middle of the adjoining room, a moldy chair pushed up against the far side. A small pile of ratty furs and straw is heaped underneath the desk.







OOC: I'll hold up before addressing Girri's proposal to climb beneath the fishery, and allow you to develop a specific plan.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 14, 2008)

Gadeann nods again as he and Karastro pull the pouches of coin from the cabinet. "Nothin' like a bit o' coin to make vengeance taste even sweeter," says the Shoanti warrior. After he and the Chelaxian have finished securing the loot, Gadeann moves to make his way through the southern door, joing Coldan in the chamber beyond.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 14, 2008)

Coldan nods at the desk as he enters the room. "One of you look into that," he suggests to the Shaonti and the mage. Meanwhile, he moves to the door nearest him, listens and then opens.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 14, 2008)

As Coldan moves to listen at the door, Gadeann makes his way over to check the desk in the middle of the room.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 14, 2008)

While waiting to see if one of the others replies or comes over, Girri maintains her view on the hold. Peering down into the dimly lit river-bottom, Girri pricks an ear for tell-tale splashing noises of a human making an escape and continues to try her best to garner some idea of what the loop-ended lengths of rope might be for.

[sblock=ooc]Listen +2
Spot +2
Knowledge (local) +6 -- Do the ropes have a purpose common to Korvosan fisheries and is it common for structures lining the docks district to have a plankway beneath the main structure?[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Apr 15, 2008)

Edlin sets about examining the desk.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 15, 2008)

Although disgusted by the smell, Karastro uncovers his nose long enough to gather the pouchs of coin and put them with the rest of the loot.  As the others search the desk, Karastro stands in the doorway, waiting to see the outcome of the open desk and opened door.


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 15, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Coldan nods at the desk as he enters the room. "One of you look into that," he suggests to the Shaonti and the mage. Meanwhile, he moves to the door nearest him, listens and then opens.



Coldan hears nothing beyond the eastward-leading door, but when he tries to open it, he discovers that it is locked.

Gadeann and Edlin examine the desk, but they don't turn up anything interesting. Furthermore, the smell of dog and proliferation of hair infesting the ratty mass under the table gives a pretty clear indication as to its purpose.

Below, Girri listens intently, but she doesn't hear any suspicious noises from the hold below the fishery. Being no stranger to the waterfront along the Jeggare, she knows that many of the warehouses and other buildings along the river have such plankways beneath them in spots where the river's shoreline descends steeply to the water's edge.

As Girri examines the looped rope with a furrowed brow, Orman's little niece, Diari, looks over. Between sniffles she says, "Last week, my friend Tula tried to keep a bracelet she took from some rich lady on the streets. When Hookshanks found it, he got so mad he told Giggles to lower her down on that rope to tell Mister Lamm about it. I never saw her since. I think...I think Gobblegut...must've...ate...her..." A fresh batch of tears and sobs erupt from the poor child as she hides her face against Orman's shoulder once more.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 15, 2008)

Orman pulls off his signet ring and gives it to his niece. "*Diari, you must go with the other children to the bank, stay with them and do not go off on your own. I need to head down below here. Take my ring so the bankers know who to send for. Two quick questions before you go, is hookshanks one of these three? And what manner of beast is Gobblegut. Quickly then off with the others. I will meet you at the bank when I am done here.*" Before she goes Orman gives her a last hug and kiss before she is off.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 15, 2008)

"We got another lock here. Someone try the keys."


----------



## Legildur (Apr 15, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> "We got another lock here. Someone try the keys."



Edlin leaves the desk as Coldan's equest for a key reach him. He fishes the brass key out of his collection (taken from the blond man) as he makes his way to the door and tries the lock.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 15, 2008)

*Quintel*

Karastro stands opposite the door, near the door to the short hallway, his crossbow leveled at the door.  "Don't worry," he says to the one that opens the door.  "I've got your back, as good as that is worth," he winks.


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 15, 2008)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Orman pulls off his signet ring and gives it to his niece. "*Diari, you must go with the other children to the bank, stay with them and do not go off on your own. I need to head down below here. Take my ring so the bankers know who to send for. Two quick questions before you go, is hookshanks one of these three? And what manner of beast is Gobblegut. Quickly then off with the others. I will meet you at the bank when I am done here.*" Before she goes Orman gives her a last hug and kiss before she is off.



Di nods as she takes Orman's ring. She seems frightened, but resolute. She answers her uncle's questions, "Hookshanks is that little one," she points to the collapsed gnome up on the catwalk. "He's real mean." She continues, "I never saw Gobblegut before, but he must like to eat kids. They always say that anybody who goes down there got eaten by him." She gives her uncle one last, fierce hug. Then, she dashes through the smashed door into the night, clutching his ring tightly.


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 15, 2008)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Edlin leaves the desk as Coldan's request for a key reach him. He fishes the brass key out of his collection (taken from the blond man) as he makes his way to the door and tries the lock.



It seems that both of the brass keys opened the cabinet from the other room (with the copper and silver). This key is too small to fit the lock on this door.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 15, 2008)

Seeing that the keys do not fit the door, Gadeann readies his poleaxe to split the lock on the door. The Shoanti waits to make sure his companions are in position before smashing the lock in with his heavy weapon.


----------



## Legildur (Apr 15, 2008)

Edlin stands by, with a tanglefoot bag in one hand and a thunderstone in the other. (ooc: planned cut to power supply tomorrow, so won't have access to Net. Please NPC if required)


----------



## Voadam (Apr 15, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Di nods as she takes Orman's ring. She seems frightened, but resolute. She answers her uncle's questions, "Hookshanks is that little one," she points to the collapsed gnome up on the catwalk. "He's real mean." She continues, "I never saw Gobblegut before, but he must like to eat kids. They always say that anybody who goes down there got eaten by him." She gives her uncle one last, fierce hug. Then, she dashes through the smashed door into the night, clutching his ring tightly.




Once certain she is off safely with the other children Orman returns to join the others in finishing the night's business.


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 16, 2008)

With most of his companions assembled behind him, Gadeann lays into the locked door with his poleaxe. This time, it takes two hard strokes to smash down the door, but the duskblade has hardly broken a sweat. Looking inside, he sees that a wooden desk sits in the near corner, its side close enough that it might have prevented the door from opening all the way (had it not been destroyed). The desk's surface is heaped with dozens of slate boards covered with chalk scrawls, while to the east a cabinet slouches against the wall. To the south, a few moldy boards have been nailed over the door.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 16, 2008)

As the little girl leaves and Orman trails after the others, Girri finds herself separated from the group. _Don't make no sense that Lamm'd somehow be down there_ Curious but nervous, Girri leans slightly deeper into the hold and reaches for one of the looped ropes. Testing the rope by pulling on it, Girri tries to determine if it will hold her weight while also looking about the building for something near at hand--some non-valuable object to throw into the hold. 

OOC-if Girri can, she will throw something over to see if anything lurking below reacts


----------



## stonegod (Apr 16, 2008)

Coldan waves at the new desk, then moves to the last unexplored door, listening, then opening.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 16, 2008)

*Quintel...Karastro Quintel*

Karastro leans over and looks into the room when Coldan moves on.  He sees the desk covered with the scrawlings and decides to take a look at them, hoping they might hold some evidence of Lamm's misdeeds to prove further guilt...if they even need it.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 16, 2008)

Gadeann follows Karastro into the room; while his companion examines the desk, the Shoanti makes his way over to the cabinet.


----------



## Legildur (Apr 16, 2008)

Edlin looks to see if his brass key can be put to use in this room.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 16, 2008)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Girri calls out, "There's a wooden plankway rimmin' the bottom of this hold. Who's up for a bit of a climb down?" [/color][/I]




Orman comes over to join Girri and join in her exploration. He inspects the ropes quickly to see if they are secure enough for him to climb down for a better look. "*So I expect Gobblegut is some toothsome beast, perhaps a pet shark or crocodile. We may have to deal with it as well*."


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 17, 2008)

Girri notes lots of junk lying around on the fishery floor, so she grabs ahold of a broken piece of wood and throws it down into the hold. She hears the smack of the wood hitting the plankway below, then a splash as it bounces into the river below. There is no indication of any further reaction, however. Girri hears only the sound of the river on the tide.

Coldan puts his gauntleted hand on the handle of the last unopened door, and finds that this one opens readily. Within, a pair of bunk beds sits against the far wall of the room to either side of a boarded-over window.

Gadeann, Karastro, and Edlin explore the other room further. A closer examination of the slates on the table are covered with transaction records, addresses of customers, and other accounting notes relating to the production and sale of something called 'fish slurry.' The cabinet in this room is not locked, but the searchers are disappointed to find that it holds only scrolls with similar, hastily scrawled, notations from previous months. Whatever other foul goings-on may have taken place here at the fishery, it appears that legitimate (or at least semi-legitimate) business was taking place as well.

Below, Orman and Girri test the looped ropes. They seem strong enough, but the unlooped ends are not affixed to anything. Lightweight loads (such as children) may have simply been lowered down by hand.


----------



## Legildur (Apr 17, 2008)

"We can check this place more carefully, later," Edlin says to Gadeann and Karastro, once he hears Coldan's grunt of disgust at obviously finding nothing of value. "Lamm is either below, on the ship, or has fled."

Edlin doesn't wait and moves to join Orman and Girri downstairs. As they continue inspecting the ropes, he decides to make a brief examination of their surroundings.
(ooc: casts _Detect Magic_ once everyone is located downstairs and quickly scans the building)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 17, 2008)

*Quintel...Karastro Quintel*

After rummaging thorough the business receipts, Karastro snorts in disgust.  "What kind of criminal is Lamm?  A few petty pinches and silver shields?  Not even any evidence of any criminal activity at all."  More than a little doubt is in the man's voice.  _Perhaps this was the wrong course of action...No we saved the children, that is more than enough reward.  We will still get Lamm._

Karastro returns downstairs, where the others are looking onto the floating walkway.  "I'll watch from uphere for now," he says as he pulls out his crossbow.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 17, 2008)

Girri grins at Orman. "Feel like a bit of a climb down?" Turning to Karastro, Girri continues, "I don't know that all the ropes're sound, but one or two of 'em're good 'nuff to hold a child. I'm guessin' a lighter load--like meself or Orman here--we'd be alright to shimmy down. Girri's eyes flit to the hallway containing the rooms where Coldan and the muscular Shoanti explore. Nodding to Edlin as he appears, Girri says, "Them lot're bigger. Maybe we climb and they go round the building's outside? That, or maybe none climb and all go round outside."

Girri pauses for the others to add in their two pinch. As she waits, her eyes flit nervously toward the depths of the hold.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 17, 2008)

Gadeann joins Coldan in the bunkroom, and takes a few minutes to ransack the place. He looks under the matresses, and indeed, within the mattresses, slicing them open with his dogslicer. The lanky Shoanti knew that there must be more in this place, some evidence of Lamm's activities.

Soon enough, though, Gadeann's thirst for vengeance gets the better of him, and he moves to join his companions milling about the entrance to the area under the building. "Ready to go below?"


----------



## stonegod (Apr 17, 2008)

Coldan makes his way back and looks down. "Best if I go above. Should find something to cross to the ship. Anyone else with me?"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 17, 2008)

*Does it look like there is enough room below for Gadeann to wield his poleaxe?*


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 18, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Gadeann joins Coldan in the bunkroom, and takes a few minutes to ransack the place. He looks under the matresses, and indeed, within the mattresses, slicing them open with his dogslicer. The lanky Shoanti knew that there must be more in this place, some evidence of Lamm's activities.



Further evidence is not to be found in the bunk room. Gadeann makes a tremendous mess of things, but finds only a few none-too-clean personal effects; nothing of interest or value. Disappointed, the duskblade goes down to the fishery floor to rejoin his fellows.



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> *Does it look like there is enough room below for Gadeann to wield his poleaxe?*



From here, the space below looks a little cramped to Gadeann's eyes. He thinks he could still use his poleaxe, but it might be a little more difficult than he'd prefer.

OOC: I'm going to hold up a moment, because I'm still not really clear on who might be attempting to climb down into the hold, and who might be heading outside and around toward the barge behind the building. Clarification, please?


----------



## stonegod (Apr 18, 2008)

OOC: Coldan has no plans to drown himself. He'll go outside and try to board.


----------



## Legildur (Apr 18, 2008)

Edlin moves to follow Coldan and board the ship from outside. There is no way he is climbing down to some place where Gobbleguts lives!


----------



## Rhun (Apr 18, 2008)

As Edlina and Coldan move to check out the boat, Gadeann calls to them. "If you find Lamm, save a piece of him for me."

Turning back to the others, he nods at Girri and Orman. "I believe I'm strong enough to lower you down." The the Shoanti smiles, a crooked, unattractive smile. "Unless the two of you want to try to lower me down. I'm fine with goin' first."


----------



## Voadam (Apr 18, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> As Edlina and Coldan move to check out the boat, Gadeann calls to them. "If you find Lamm, save a piece of him for me."
> 
> Turning back to the others, he nods at Girri and Orman. "I believe I'm strong enough to lower you down." The the Shoanti smiles, a crooked, unattractive smile. "Unless the two of you want to try to lower me down. I'm fine with goin' first."




"*One at a time, I think. Lower me down and I'll see if it is safe. If you are lowering me I can have one hand free for my blade*." Orman will grab onto the rope and enter below, looking for areas that Gobblegut or others could be lurking.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 18, 2008)

Gadeann nods at Orman, lays his poleaxe down, and picks up a length of hempen rope. He wraps the rope around the bannister of the stairs for extra support and then braces himself to lower the swashbuckler down into the bay.


*STR 16; Max carrying capacity is 230lbs; Not sure how you will rule, Mal, but Orman should be well within Gadeann's lifting and dragging ability.*


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 18, 2008)

Girri watches Orman grab hold of a rope and, braced by Gadaenn, lower himself over the edge of the hold. Grabbing the tail end of the rope held by Gadraenn, Girri helps the Shoanti lower Orman. Weakened by illness and starvation, Girri's muscles quiver with exertion and soon tire.

Aid another, if possible. Strength +0. If nothing I'll befalls Orman, Girri will ask Gadaenn to lower her in next. Dagger +0 melée, +2 ranged.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 19, 2008)

*Quintel...Karastro Quintel*

As the others begin to tie off the rope and lower Orman down, Karastro peers into the depths ready for Gobblegut, whatever he may be to burst from the water.  "I'll stay up here until I know you are safe.  I'll then join the others outside."

[sblock]readied action for crossbow shot at any hostiles.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Apr 22, 2008)

Orman gets a good grip on the rope and peers about down below to scout out its dangers.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 23, 2008)

Girri nods at Orman. "I looked but didn't see much. Take yer time, problie  be fine. Warn't nothing in yer harrowing 'bout a fall into water, were there?" Sly grin firmly in place, Girri plants her feet and braces.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 30, 2008)

*Quintel...Karastro Quintel*

"If you run into trouble, I'll be right here,"  he says readying his crossbow.  "If not, I'll meet the others around the side."


----------



## Voadam (Apr 30, 2008)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Girri nods at Orman. "I looked but didn't see much. Take yer time, problie  be fine. Warn't nothing in yer harrowing 'bout a fall into water, were there?" Sly grin firmly in place, Girri plants her feet and braces.




Orman smiles and returns "*No I didn't see 'the Diver' on my pull of the cards*" He peers about intently as he holds onto the rope.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 30, 2008)

"Get yerself down there, now," says Gadeann. "I'm anxious to find our enemy, and split his skull."


----------



## Malvoisin (May 18, 2008)

*INSIDE*

Gadeann takes his time to be certain that the rope used to lower his companions is sturdy and secure, then tenses his tall frame to support Orman's weight as the swashbuckler descends. As it turns out, the extra precautions were probably unnecessary. After a brief descent of only about four feet, Orman's booted feet come to rest upon the wooden walkway that bobs upon the surface of the river. The planks are slippery, however, and the nobleman is happy with the extra stability the rope provides.

Crouching and looking around, Orman surveys the situation. Though the light from above is quite dim, Orman sees that a narrow space exists under the fishery, with about four feet of room between the floor of the building above and the languid, foamy river water below. Wooden pilings support the building, and moss and cobwebs hang thick from ropes and rusted chains between them. The wooden walkway floats on the river surface, winding along the inner wall of pilings that supports the building’s frame above, leading from the sodden barge to the east all the way west to a wooden door that appears to lead into an understructure below the fishery’s landbound half.

With no obvious threats to be seen, Orman gives the signal for Gadeann to lower Girri down to join him. Karastro and Gadeann look down upon the pair below as they consider their next move.







*OUTSIDE*

Edlin trails behind Coldan as the knight walks purposefully back outside the fishery and around to the raised walkway on the building's south side. The slippery boardwalk clings to the side of the fishery, held together by barnacle-thick pilings that have been worn halfway through their thickness at the waterline. As Coldan steps out onto the old, slippery wood of the boardwalk, the planks creak and groan alarmingly under the weight of the knight's fearsome, heavy armor. The sound is enough to make the grim Coldan pause and consider whether to continue out over the water.

OOC: stonegod, I'll leave you a moment to choose whether Coldan continues out across the boardwalk or not.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 19, 2008)

*Karastro*

Karastro leans over the edge a little bit further, getting one last last look around.  "Perhaps we should investigate the barge first.  I'll go around outside to the others and meet you there."  Karastro stands and dusts off his clothes before joining Coldan at the edge of the boardwalk.


----------



## stonegod (May 19, 2008)

Coldan glares at the cold waters, as if daring them to drown him. "Go on ahead. I'll make sure none come up behind. But just take a look; leave the heroics to the others."


----------



## Voadam (May 19, 2008)

Orman holds his left arm out for Girri to stabilize herself on and points out the building door with his drawn rapier "*An emergency exit, it appears*."


----------



## Malvoisin (May 19, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Coldan glares at the cold waters, as if daring them to drown him. "Go on ahead. I'll make sure none come up behind. But just take a look; leave the heroics to the others."



Karastro exits the fishery and approaches Coldan and Edlin just in time to overhear the knight's charge to the younger diviner.

OOC: Legildur, Evolution: Will Edlin and/or Karastro venture out onto the boardwalk and approach the barge, while Coldan stands guard?


----------



## Voadam (May 19, 2008)

Orman peers out at the floating walkway to the barge from beneath the boardwalk.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 19, 2008)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Orman peers out at the floating walkway to the barge from beneath the boardwalk.



From his position at the water's surface, Orman sees only the wooden hull of the barge, bobbing up and down. The top of the vessel is out of sight, thanks to the bulk of the fishery above his head. 

There is no sound yet of footsteps from the boardwalk above, either, leaving the swashbuckler to wonder what the others are up to.


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2008)

Gaddean continues to peer down at his companions. "Do I come down, Orman?"


----------



## Legildur (May 20, 2008)

Seeing that Coldan is reluctant to move forward on the rickety boardwalk, Edlin, obviously reluctant himself for different reasons, turns his sallow face to see what Karastro's intentions are.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 20, 2008)

*Karastro*

Karastro, seeing Coldan hestitate with the noisy boardwalk and the Edlin look at him expectantly, decides to take matters into his own hands.  Crossbow still readied, he carefully steps onto the boardwalk and begins the walk towards the barge.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 20, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Karastro, seeing Coldan hestitate with the noisy boardwalk and the Edlin look at him expectantly, decides to take matters into his own hands.  Crossbow still readied, he carefully steps onto the boardwalk and begins the walk towards the barge.



Karastro steps out onto the slippery planks of the boardwalk, and takes his time so as not to slip. The planks sag and groan as he proceeds along to the east, and around to take a closer look at the barge. Thankfully, the old wood underfoot holds up under his weight, and he arrives at the far end safely.

In the moonlight, Karastro assesses the barge. The rotten deck of the ancient vessel seems to be barely intact, its hull worn and thick with seaweed and barnacles. The barge is held together primarily by the layers of old rope that lash it securely to the pilings that support the fishery and the nearby boardwalk. A single wooden door leading into the aft cabin bears a crude painting of a red fish on its surface.


----------



## Voadam (May 20, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Gaddean continues to peer down at his companions. "Do I come down, Orman?"




"*Yes. There is a back door into the building with a water walkway leading to the barge, the others are heading to the barge first up aboveso we should check it out down here in case he tried to slip out to the barge this way."*

Orman peers out to the barge, trying to make out whether there is an entryway accessible from down here.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 20, 2008)

As far as Orman can see, there is no access to the barge from his position below the fishery.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 21, 2008)

*Quintel...Karastro Quintel*

Karastro strides back to where he can see Coldan and Edlin.  He waves them forward eagerly.


----------



## Legildur (May 21, 2008)

Edlin moves to join Karastro, eager to be across before the heavier Coldon commences to cross.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 21, 2008)

At Karastro's signal, Edlin proceeds carefully along the slippery wooden planks of the boardwalk, nervously mindful of the groaning and creaking wood. But, as he nears Karastro's position, the boardwalk groans even louder and begins to sag alarmingly under the combined weight of the two men!

OOC: Response?


----------



## Voadam (May 21, 2008)

"*Check that, this doesn't actually lead to the barge, but the door down here leads to the basement of the building*."


----------



## Rhun (May 21, 2008)

Gadeann ties off the rope and hands his poleaxe down to Orman. He then _carefully_ moves to lower himself down to the walkway beneath the building.


----------



## stonegod (May 21, 2008)

Fools! One of you get back here! The knight looked even grimmer now. No way he was going to cross now.


----------



## Legildur (May 22, 2008)

An alarmed Edlin quickly makes to backtrack and relieve the stress on the floating boardwalk.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 22, 2008)

Girri scuttles down the rope after Orman and Gadaenn. Nodding at Orman and comforted by Gadaenn's strong backside in front of her, Girri gingerly eyes the frothy water and shivers. "Chilly."


----------



## Rhun (May 22, 2008)

Gadeann smiles crookedly at Girri. "I hope you can swim," he says quietly. The he points the blade of his axe toward the basement door. "We should check that out."


----------



## Malvoisin (May 22, 2008)

Legildur said:
			
		

> An alarmed Edlin quickly makes to backtrack and relieve the stress on the floating boardwalk.



Edlin moves in a hurry, and puts some distance between himself and Karastro. The strain on the wooden boardwalk seems to ease somewhat once he gets more than five feet away from the Abadarian. So far, the boards hold, but they still creak and groan ominously with every step taken.


----------



## Voadam (May 23, 2008)

Orman proceeds cautiously to the door.


----------



## Rhun (May 23, 2008)

Gadeann moves with Orman toward the basement door.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 23, 2008)

*Karastro*

When the wizard retreated backwards when the boardwalk threatened to collapse under their weight, Karastro threw out his hands, ready to keep his balance should a portion collaspe and he begin to slide into the dark water.  When no such thing occurs, Karastro moves forward once more, closer to the barge and quickly and as lightly as possible jumping aboard.  Once on the barge, he waves the wizard forward once more.


----------



## Legildur (May 23, 2008)

When Edlin sees Karastro successfully scale the barge, then he will cautiously move forward and join him.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 4, 2008)

Girri returns Gadaenn's crooked smile with one of her own. The slim corners of her mouth curled, Girri points at the Shoanti's polearm and teases, "Planning on using that as an oar are you?"

Switching to a more serious tone, Girri whispers to Orman. "What of the door there? Can we pass through it?"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2008)

Gaddean turns to Girri, and answers for Oram. "We'll pass through it. My axe will see to it."


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 15, 2008)

*ABOVE*



			
				EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Karastro moves forward once more, closer to the barge and quickly and as lightly as possible jumping aboard...



The warlock climbs over the side of the barge, but as soon as his weight sets down on the rotten deck of the boat, the wood collapses! Only through his quick reaction speed (REF save succeeds) does Karastro manage to leap clear of the large hole left in the middle of the deck. The pungent smell of mildew wafts up from the inscrutable hold below, as bits of rotten wood continue to shower down into the darkness. Thankfully, Karastro has avoided the same fate, and he signals Lucky Edlin to join him. 

Edlin carefully navigates the boardwalk now that Karastro is clear; fortunately, the unstable structure holds up and the diviner reaches the end safely. He clambers cautiously up onto the barge, and discovers that most of the deck has collapsed. Together, Karastro and Edlin contemplate the door to the cabin of the barge, and the large hole gaping into the dark hold below.







From the far edge of the boardwalk, Coldan hears the sound of wood breaking and falling. Hampered by his heavy plate armor, he can only grimace and wonder what sort of trouble the others are getting into.

*BELOW*

Orman reaches out with a gloved hand and tries the door before him. To the surprise of no one, he finds it securely locked. Carefully, he falls back to stand near Girri, and allows Gadeann room to move up and work the magic of his poleaxe. The duskblade offers a grim smile, then sets to. One stroke, two strokes...and the wooden door splinters and falls with a loud crash! Ready for anything, the trio press forward into the dimly-lit room beyond.

The air in this large room is somewhat chilly and stinks of the river, no doubt thanks to a huge opening in the floor that drops away to the river shore five feet below. Several pilings emerge from the waters to support the roof above, with mossy ropes slung between them. In two places, rusty manacles hang from the ropes over the water. Two five-foot-wide walkways cross the hole’s edge to the other side of the chamber, where a collection of old cabinets, lockboxes, and piles of clutter are strewn about. Chipped porcelain plates, a cracked goblet, badly rusted silverware, an old wooden shield with a crossbow bolt embedded in it, the odd dinged helm, and other “treasures” litter the floor of this entire chamber. Three tables, their tops heaped with additional clutter, stand amid this mess, and on them, several lit candles provide the poor illumination with their guttering flames. Just west of the tables a wooden door seems to provide access to a walled-off section.






Standing in the doorway is a jaundiced and bent corpse of a man, his eyes yellowed and skin speckled from age. He wears a gray cotton robe, and lacks the tattered wide-brimmed sun hat he usually wears, but this hunchbacked, thieving snake is recognizable to all as Gaedren Lamm. The wretch levels a hand crossbow at the three intruders as he croaks, "Ah expected Korvosan Guard...somebody important. Who're you damn lot to break into mah home and wreck mah bizness? Don't know how the hell ya found me, but I s'pose it don't matter now. Time for ya to die...Gobblegut, ya'll eat good tonight!"

As Lamm finishes, the group looks down into the opening in the floor, and sees the movement of something large and toothy, with greenish-black reptillian scales shining wetly. This is Gobblegut, a very hungry alligator!






*COMBAT*

Initiative
21: Girri
13: Gadeann
13: Gobbleguts
10: Orman
9: Lamm






OOC: At long last, Gaedren Lamm has been found! Have at!


----------



## Rhun (Jul 15, 2008)

"LAMM!" cries Gadeann, rushing along the deck. "Know that your death comes at the hands of Gadeann Fayne!" The Shoanti closes on the nearest foe, the alligator, and slashes at the creature with his longaxe.


*AC 16 (18 w/harrow), HP 10/10

Spend 2 Harrow Points for +2 dodge bonus to AC
Move, 30' to the left (north, I seem to recall?)
Attack Gobblegut: Heavy Poleaxe +5 (2d6+4/x3; 10' reach)
*


----------



## Voadam (Jul 16, 2008)

"*Stealer of children
Justice flies on a blade point
Say your goodbyes now*"

Orman leaps to the west walkway and then rushes north to Gaedren Lamm, sword bared. He is nimble as the Rabbit Prince and his feet do not falter.


double move and burn me some Harrow for combat dodging.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 17, 2008)

*OOC: Nevermind*


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 17, 2008)

Shortly after Karastro is finished catching his breath from nearly falling down into the hold of the barge, Karastro's ears perk up and the sound of the battle cry of the Shoanti.  "We'd probably better help them," he speaks to Edlin.  As he climbs over the edge of the barge once more, careful not to slip into the hole in the deck, he shouts, "Justice will be done!" He moves towards the sound of combat.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 18, 2008)

Hearing the commotion below, the armored knight moved above where he could hear it... than smashed repeatedly as hard as he could to smash through the weak wood. It was direct and unsubtle, but it just might work.

OOC: Trying to either smash the planks to get down below or, even better if feasible, smash through the floorboards to get the "drop" down below. This is a break DC check (Str). Don't think Harrow applies here. He's pretty heavy w/ all his stuff, so hopefully gravity will help a bit (but not too much )


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 19, 2008)

*COMBAT ROUND 1*

"Fayne? Ugly Horser brat, all growed up did ya? Ah shoulda stuck a shiv in ya when ah had the chance!"

Gadeann and Orman both leap into action at the sight of their nemesis, but it is Girri who moves first. Silently, the Varisian woman darts to the west along the walkway, and hurls a dagger, seemingly from nowhere, at Lamm. The blade barely grazes the old man's arm, but it elicits an angry curse. "Moth-loving Witch! Ah'll string up yer guts fer that!"

Gadeann Fayne moves the opposite direction, shouting his threat against Lamm. Reaching the corner of the open floor, he chops the alligator Gobblegut...hard. Blood sprays into the air and pools into the water around Gobblegut as the animal bellows in pain.

In retaliation, the enraged gator scrabbles up onto the edge of the opening, its powerful jaws snapping as the duskblade dances aside.

Orman launches himself past Girri and around to threaten Lamm on the other side of the opening. He brandishes his rapier, ready to take the fight to their foe.

Lamm responds by dropping his crossbow, even as he falls back. From somewhere within his robe, a dagger appears in his hand, and he cuts Orman with a shallow wound across the chest. "How ya like that, Gater? Run away back to yer castle 'fore I cut ya some more!"

[sblock=Combat Crunch]
Girri moves 20' and throws her dagger at Lamm, hitting him for 1 damage.

Gadeann moves 30', then attacks Gobblegut with his poleaxe. The attack hits for 15 damage.

Gobblegut takes a 5' step, then makes a succesful Climb check to attack Gadeann with his Bite. The attack misses.

Orman double moves to close in on Lamm.

Lamm takes a 5' step and drops his crossbow (Free Action), then draws his dagger and attacks Orman. The attack hits for 2 damage.[/sblock]

Initiative Round 2
21: Girri
13: Gadeann (+2 AC Bonus, Harrow)
13: Gobbleguts (-15 hp)
10: Orman (10/12 hp)(+2 AC Bonus, Harrow)
9: Lamm (-1 hp)






OOC: Actions for Round 2 please?


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 19, 2008)

Coldan strides boldly out onto the weak wood of the boardwalk, and kneels to smash his way through to the other walkway beneath. With a few well-placed smashes of his mighty mailed fist, the rotten wood gives way, and Coldan falls. Unfortunately, the heavy-laden knight's momentum carries him down onto the lower boards, then bounces him over the side where he plunges into the cold water of the River Jeggare! (That was one badly failed Balance check, my friend!)

Coldan, spluttering, struggles to keep his head above water, as the weight of his arms and armor threatens to drag him down. What's worse, the grim knight spies a shape moving in the water. Mottled fins with jagged markings reveal the presence of a hungry, scavenging jigsaw shark!

Still above, Karastro climbs back over the side of the barge and comes hurrying around the boardwalk, only to find that the walkway has been broken. Trying to stop himself, the warlock slips on the wet wood and loses his balance. (Failed REF check) Pitching unceremoniously over the edge, he lands with a splash not far from Coldan. Rising to the surface, he too immediately sees that there is a predator in the water that must be dealt with. The shark closes in menacingly.

Through all of this, Edlin looks on in consternation from his position near the barge, as both of his companions have now taken a dangerous dip into the drink.

Initiative
22: Edlin
22: Karastro
11: Shark
6: Coldan






OOC: I think we can do this one without a map. Everybody in the water is in very close proximity.


----------



## Legildur (Jul 19, 2008)

Edlin gasps as he sees the predicament of his companions. With no spells to speak of, and with no weapons likely to harm a shark, the wizard acts in the only way he can - he moves into position and lies down to offer a helping hand to either of his companions (Coldan is first choice due to his heavy equipment).
[sblock=ooc Current AC is 15 due to Mage Armor. Seeing how the others fell in, Edlin will activate his _Glimpse of Peril_ ability for a +2 bonus to his next saving throw.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 19, 2008)

Karastro sputters in the water, his armor weighing him down. He backstrokes away from the shark, "Help," he cries, "Shark!" He raises his hand towards the creature and a jagged bolt of energy flashes between his outstrected hand and his toothy target.

Can you do a 5' step/swim? If no and threatened I'll try swim and withdraw. If yes, 5' swim and fire EB. If not threatened, swim away from shark and fire EB as well +3 ranged touch w/PBS and 1d6+1 w/ PBS.  I'll spend two harrow points to gain +2 dodge to AC for encounter if the shark if going to be closest to me.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 19, 2008)

"LAMM!" calls Gadeann again, stepping away from Gobblegut and again swinging his sharp and deadly axe, hoping to end the crocodile's threat. "Are you afraid to face me in combat, you worthless worm? Send your beast away, and face me!"


*AC 18 w/harrow, HP 10/10

5' step to the left (north)
Attack Gobblegut: Heavy Poleaxe +5 (2d6+4/x3; 10' reach)
*


----------



## stonegod (Jul 20, 2008)

Even struggling with the water, Coldan was calm. His grim countenance focused, and in a blur of motion he lashed out...

OOC: Swim check (at -5 total [stupid armor); hopefully its calm water and he rolls well. If he succeeds, Coldan is going to go crazy and grapple that crazy fish! +3 melee touch (Coldan's AC is 14 w/o his shield), +1 grapple check, and 1d4+3 lethal grappling damage. If he fails to swim, well, start holding his breath and lash out with his spiked fist (+1 to hit, 1d4+3 damage).


----------



## Voadam (Jul 21, 2008)

"*First blood is yours Lamm
But you trade blows with a Stahl
That is a mistake*"

Orman's rapier thrusts forward, hard.

Power attack for full.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jul 21, 2008)

Her mouth coiled in ugliness and vitriol, Girri snarls at Lamm. "Foul-stenched gizzard of a vulture! I'll string yer guts fer a medic's twine." 
Girri crouches down and--pushing her ragged sleeves up--darts forward to round the corner, drawing her bladed scarf as she snakes toward her nemesis.

[sblock=OOC]20ft movement, draw bladed scarf.[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 22, 2008)

*IN THE WATER - ROUND 1*

Lucky Edlin can only look on in dismay for now. From his position upon the upper boardwalk, his friends are out of reach.

Karastro, despite the weight of his armor, is able to swim a short way away from the circling shark. He fires a bolt of energy from his fingertips at the hungry predator, and is satisfied to see the eldritch blast leave a bleeding wound in its wake.

The warlock's satisfaction is short lived, however. The hungry shark easily closes the distance between itself and Karastro, then chomps down hard with a vicious bite which tears right through the man's armor. Karastro feels a searing pain as the shark's numerous, jagged teeth sink into his chest, then he blacks out, blood pooling in the turbid water.

Coldan, desperate to get his hands on the shark, can only rage impotently within himself as the weight of his armor pulls him beneath the surface of the Jeggare. He holds his breath and hopes for the best, even as he witnesses Karastro's red blood clouding the river water.

[sblock=Combat Crunch]
Eldrin stands pat, watching the action for now.

Karastro's swim check succeeds, so he is able to Swim 5' this round (there are no 5' steps in the water, sorry). His eldritch blast hits on the touch attack, and causes 5 damage to the shark.

The shark closes 25' on Karastro, and bites. The attack hits for 7 damage, reducing Karastro to -1 hp, and he is now dying. His stability roll at the end of the turn (per the new death and dying rules) was a 15, so his status does not change.

Coldan fails his Swim check by more than 5, so he goes under the water and must now hold his breath. He is about 15' away from the shark.[/sblock]

Initiative Round 2
22: Edlin
22: Karastro (-1/6 hp, Dying)
11: Shark (-5 hp)
6: Coldan


----------



## Legildur (Jul 23, 2008)

Edlin gulps as he sees Karastro wounded and left bleeding and unconscious. He looks around quickly to see if there is any rope nearby, otherwise he throws his fate to the gods, draws his dagger, and tumbles into the water to secure Karastro before he drowns.
*ooc: AC 15, Swim +0. If opportunity exists, will use available 2 harrow points in anyway that will help in this situation.
ooc2: Can Edlin take this action during the previous round as a delayed action?*


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 23, 2008)

*COMBAT ROUND 2 - LAMM AND GOBBLEGUT*

Girri slips around the open bay in the floor, Varisian curses on her caustic tongue. As if from nowhere, a long colorful scarf appears in her hands as she closes the distance to where Orman and Lamm do battle.

Gadeann swings again with his poleaxe at the menacing alligator Gobblegut, and deals another grievous wound to the aggressive beast. Gobblegut bellows in pain and anger as more of its blood spills.

Gobblegut has had enough of the fight now, and, perhaps mortally wounded, the gator withdraws from the reach of the Shoanti's poleaxe. The alligator slips back under the surface of the water, leaving a trail of blood in its wake. Lamm yells angrily at Gadeann, "Shoanti horselover! I'ma cut yer throat 'fore this is over! Feed those mismatched eyes to Gobblegut, if ya haven't killed 'im!"

Orman, with another clever haiku on his lips, dances in a duel with Lamm, meanwhile. His rapier thrust is off the mark, as the robed old man evades the blade.

Lamm's counterstroke with his dagger is on the mark, though, as the blade slices into Orman's forearm. The old villain's arm is weakened by age, however. The wound is painful, but not too dangerous. Lamm, pleased with his ability to cut Orman, cackles loudly. "Hee hee hee!"

[sblock=Combat Crunch]
Girri moves closer to Orman and Lamm, drawing forth her bladed scarf.

Gadeann attacks Gobblegut and hits with his poleaxe for 8 damage.

Gobblegut, hurt very badly, withdraws from the melee and dives under the water.

Orman attacks Lamm, missing with his rapier thrust.

Lamm attacks Orman with his dagger, hitting for 1 damage.[/sblock]

Initiative Round 3
21: Girri
13: Gadeann (+2 AC Bonus, Harrow)
10: Orman (9/12 hp)(+2 AC Bonus, Harrow)
9: Lamm (-1 hp)


----------



## Rhun (Jul 23, 2008)

Nodding in satisfaction as the alligator flees, Gadeann turns his attention on the true foe. "Justice has come," he calls, moving toward the melee. "And aye, vengeance too!" As he steps within range of the hated enemy, the Shoanti warrior chops with his poleaxe, determined to end the vile Lamm's reign of terror and evil.


*AC 18 w/harrow, HP 10/10

Move 5' down (west), and 5' diagnally down and right (southwest)

Attack Lamm: Heavy Poleaxe +5 (2d6+4/x3; 10' reach)
*


----------



## Voadam (Jul 23, 2008)

Orman slides over in front of the door, blocking Lamm's retreat route. He then focuses on his blade work, going for a hard thrust to the ribs.

Five foot step then full power attack.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jul 23, 2008)

Moving down the walkway, Girri sidles closer to Lamm and unleashes the length of her bladed scarf against the old thug. Bits of razored metal, deadly charms midst the scarf's bright silks, eddy in the air as Girri's arm lashes forward.

[sblock=OOC]If Girri cannot reach Lamm with her scarf from her current position, she will expend a bit of her 20-ft movement this round to get just within reach.

Bladed scarf +0, 10-ft reach, 1d6/19-20 dmg

Note: I'm not at all sure that I'm correctly remembering Girri's atk and dmg. I'll check the rg and return with an edit. Post-note: Atk and dmg correct.[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 25, 2008)

*IN THE WATER - ROUND 1 ADDENDUM*

From the boardwalk above, Lucky Edlin gapes in horror and shock as the jigsaw shark tears into Karastro. With nothing else to do, the diviner draws his dagger and leaps into the water, hoping he can prevent the other man's death. He breaks the surface of the river with a splash, and surfaces only a few feet from where the shark's mottled fin breaks the surface of the water.

Initiative Round 2
22: Karastro (-1/6 hp, Dying)
11: Shark (-5 hp)
11: Edlin
6: Coldan

ooc: Edlin is in the water now, only about 10' from the shark. I'll need round two actions from Coldan and Edlin next.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 25, 2008)

*LAMM AND GOBBLEGUT - COMBAT ROUND 3*

Girri sidles behind Orman, in order to get a little closer to Gaedren Lamm. As she does, the colorful scarf in her hand suddenly lashes out toward the bitter old man's face. Still, Lamm's reflexes remain sharp for his age, and he jerks out of the way. "Dancer Witch," he spews an epithet at Girri. "Real men fight with steel, not scarves!"

"I'm gonna...HURK!" The petty crimelord's latest and final threat dies in his throat with a choked sound, as Gadeann Fayne comes up behind and buries the blade of his poleaxe in Lamm's back. "I...you..." he manages to force out, wide-eyed, before he pitches forward, face first onto the wooden floor. He lies still as his lifeblood pools out from the gaping wound in his back. With a last, spiteful cough, Gaedren Lamm breathes his last, and is no more.

[sblock=Combat Crunch]Girri moves and attacks Lamm with her bladed scarf, but misses.

Gadeann moves and attacks Lamm, hitting with his poleaxe for 10 damage. Just enough to bring things to an end.[/sblock] 

ooc: Well, that's that. Now what?


----------



## Legildur (Jul 25, 2008)

With dagger held in hand, Edlin readies to attack the shark if it comes in range...


----------



## stonegod (Jul 25, 2008)

Holding his breath, Coldan seeks for the shore, or slams that damn shark if no other option is open.

OOC: Standard action for round 1 (as stated)---punch the shark if it is w/in range.

OOC: Move action for round 2: If shark not nearby, make a swim check and try to move to shore. Standard action, if swim check successful, pull ashore. If not successful, or the shark is there, punch it. -2 to hit w/ the punch, but the damage is piercing, so I think it does full.

OOC: 26 rounds of breath remaining.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 25, 2008)

Gadeann raises his poleaxe over his head, and let's loose a loud, bellowing victory cry. Then he looks at his companions with his mismatched eyes, and a slight smile on his face. "Justice is done," he says simply.

*Can we hear our companions shouting and fighting in the water?*


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jul 26, 2008)

Girri spits on Lamm, then crouches down beside the dead man and begins rifling Lamm's ragged clothes.  "Mayhap we'll find sommat use, either fer them kids we let free or fer us lot."

[sblock=OOC]Search +2
Listen +2[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 28, 2008)

*SHARK IN THE WATER - ROUND 2*

Karastro floats unconscious in the water, oblivious to the danger around him. It will not be long now before his lungs begin to take on water.

The shark, now frenzied by the scent of the warlock's blood in the water, madly thrashes about, seeking more prey to assault. Coldan's movement from but a few feet away draws the animal's attention, and the shark darts toward the knight in a flash. Thankfully, the knight's damnable plate, so heavy in the water, also serves to turn aside the monster's jagged teeth.

Lucky Edlin, dagger in hand, breathes a sigh of relief as the shark's fin cuts through the water and heads in the opposite direction.

With the shark now attacking him, Coldan can take action. With held breath, he raises his fist, and punches with his spiked gauntlet at the shark's face. Sadly, the spikes fail to penetrate the shark's tough skin.

[sblock=Combat Crunch]
Karastro makes his stability roll, so his condition does not worsen.

The shark moves and attacks Coldan, missing with its bite attack.

Edlin readies an attack with his dagger.

Coldan attacks the shark with his spiked gauntlet, but misses.[/sblock]

OOC: Round 3 actions?


----------



## stonegod (Jul 28, 2008)

Coldan continues to fight of the beast, oblivious to all else.

OOC: Swim check at -5 to surface and be able to grapple (+1). Failing that, continue to bash this thing (+1 to hit, spike gauntlet damage) with 24 rounds of breath afterwards.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 28, 2008)

*INSIDE THE FISHERY*

Gadeann, Girri, and Orman take a moment to savor their victory. Girri kneels to make a quick search of Lamm's person, but finds, in addition to his weapons (masterwork hand crossbow, masterwork dagger, 10 bolts) only a ring of keys.

In the quiet aftermath of the battle, the party suddenly hears multiple splashes from outside, followed by Karastro's voice shouting, "Help! Shark!"


----------



## Voadam (Jul 28, 2008)

"*Well done Gadeann . . . *"

Still flush with adrenaline from his fighting with Lamm Orman's head snaps around upon hearing the desperate cry for help and he unhesitatingly rushes out at top speed to aid his new companions.


ooc harrow speed bonus still in effect


----------



## Legildur (Jul 28, 2008)

Beathing hard and with heart racing becuase of the circumstances, Edlin is suddenly feeling lucky that the shark didn't come his way.  He now turns his attention to rescuing Karastro, or at least to get his head above water so that the warlock does not drown.
ooc: swim check +0


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 29, 2008)

*SHARK IN THE WATER - ROUND 3*

Karastro floats, senseless, in the river, and does not regain consciousness. Lucky Edlin, indeed fortunate that the shark went after Coldan instead, is able to dog paddle over to where the warlock floats. He clumsily wraps one arm around Karastro's chest from behind, and manages to pull his head up above the surface of the water. He can only hope that it is not too late to save his companion's life.

Meanwhile, under the river's surface, Coldan and the jigsaw shark engage in a bitter struggle to gain the upper hand. The shark's rows of serrated teeth again fail to penetrate the knight's gruesome armor, but Coldan likewise cannot score a damaging blow, as his spiked gauntlet fails to breach the animal's tough skin.

[sblock=Combat Crunch]Karastro's stability roll succeeds, no condition change.

The shark makes a bite attack on Coldan, but misses.

Edlin makes a successful Swim check, managing to get Karastro's head above water. 

Coldan fails his Swim check, and cannot surface. He attacks the shark, missing with spiked gauntlet.[/sblock]

Initiative Round 4
22: Karastro (-1/6 hp, Dying, No Strikes)
11: Shark (-5 hp)
11: Edlin
6: Coldan

OOC: Edlin will need to make continued Swim checks to hold Karastro's head above water and/or try to get to the shore. Coldan has 24 rounds of breath left to him as he struggles with the shark. Meanwhile, Orman (at least...not sure yet about Gadeann and Girri) will arrive on the scene in another round or two.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 29, 2008)

Coldan grits his teeth, flashing back to his training. The dreaded Bezekira Legions were used to teach underwater fighting, their sleek feline form revealed in the murky water where normal sight would fail. Too many times did the knight enfant succumb to the murky depths, only to awaken to the stern iron helms of the Order, their silence stern disapproval. This time, there would be no rescue. Victory or defeat, and the all the punishment the Realm beyond promised, were his only two choices now.

OOC: Rinse and repeat (swim/grapple or attack).


----------



## Rhun (Jul 29, 2008)

Gadeann quickly rushes toward the sound of his companion's calls for help. 



*Mal, can you post a map showing the positions in the water?*


----------



## Legildur (Jul 29, 2008)

With his own head now above water, Edlin calls out loudly, "Help! Help!" as he struggles to get the warlock to shore.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jul 30, 2008)

Girri grabs Lamm's hand crossbow, dagger, the bolts, and--swinging the keys on an index finger--stands from her crouch. Girri looks for the dagger she threw at Lamm that missed then hustles after Orman and Gadaenn.

[sblock=OOC]Pick up dropped dagger if she can find it. And encumbrance changes from 30 ft to 20 ft once she starts carrying Lamm's gear.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Aug 8, 2008)

Orman continues to pound down the corridor "*Hang on, help is on the way!"*


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 11, 2008)

gurgle gurgle....


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 13, 2008)

*SHARK IN THE WATER - ROUND 4*

Edlin and Karastro continue to flounder in the water, the warlock seemingly not breathing...much to the gambler's chagrin. Struggling furiously, exhaustion begins to set in as Edlin's legs tire, and he inexorably sinks beneath the surface of the river, drawn down by the other man's weight.

Mere feet away, the battle for survival between man and beast takes a turn for the worse, as the shark finds a seam in Coldan's plate armor. Vicious serrated teeth draw blood from the grim knight's exposed flesh, sawing into tendon and muscle.

Spurred on by pain and desperation, Coldan gives a powerful thrust with his legs and somehow, miraculously, manages to propel himself forward in the water in spite of his heavy armor. Using the momentum of the kick, he launches himself at the shark, wrapping the animal in a spiky embrace. The shark thrashes and bucks wildly, but somehow Coldan holds on. The numerous wicked spikes adorning his Order of the Nail mail dig into the shark's flesh, spilling more blood into the water.

Hearing their companions' cries for help, Gadeann, Orman, and Girri rush forth from Lamm's lair, back out onto the wooden walkway. From there, they arrive just in time to spot Edlin and Karastro slipping beneath the surface of the water. Not far from the pair, the water churns and froths like a boiling, bloody cauldron as Coldan and the shark thrash about.   

[sblock=Combat Crunch]
Karastro succeeds at his stability check roll, still has no strikes against him.

The shark hits Coldan with a bite, dealing 6 damage.

Edlin fails his Swim check badly, and slips beneath the surface of the water.

Coldan makes a Swim check, then succeeds at a melee touch attack and wins the opposed grapple check to grapple the shark. His spikes deal 7 damage to the shark.

Gadeann, Girri, and Orman all enter the combat, at the initiative counts detailed below.[/sblock]

Initiative Round 5
22: Karastro (-1/6 hp, Dying, No Strikes)
21: Orman (9/12 hp)
14: Girri
11: Shark (-12 hp)
11: Edlin
9: Gadeann
6: Coldan (8/14 hp)

Conditions: Gadeann and Orman still have their respective Harrow bonuses in play. Coldan is grappling the shark. 







ooc: I took some liberties with moving Gadeann, Girri and Orman just so they could get out there and do something to help. Edlin and Karastro have gone under the surface now, so they'll need some help. Actions for round 5?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 13, 2008)

"Help them," calls Gadeann, dropping his poleaxe, and pointing to Edlin and Karastro. Then he rushes forward and leaps off the pier, the long, sharp spikes of his gauntlet gleaming in the failing light as he plunges them toward the shark engaged with Coldan.


*AC 18 w/harrow, HP 10/10
(I know it isn't "per the rules" but if there is anyway that Gadeann can do a leaping charge action, that's what he wants to do (for +2 attack, -2 AC)...

Move, jump +2 if needed; Swim +3
Attack Shark: Spiked Gauntlet +4 (1d4+3/x2; 10' reach)
*


----------



## Legildur (Aug 13, 2008)

Edlin struggles with the weight of Karastro, and manages to just grab a gulp of air as he goes under - seeing the others arrive on the boardwalk as he does.  But refusing to succumb so easily, he draws on his inner strength and strains to regain the surface.
*ooc: Will use Harrow points if they can help out in this situation*


----------



## Legildur (Aug 13, 2008)

<double post>


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 14, 2008)

Upon sight of Karastro and Edlin's predicament, Girri sucks in a hard breath of air then bolts past Orman and Gadaenn.  Dropping Lamm's dagger, hand crossbow, bolts, and the ring of keys at her feet, Girri grasps one end of her ten foot length of bladed scarf and tosses the other end out to the floundering Karastro and Edlin.  "It's barbed, so beware!" Girri warns the duo and braces herself, hoping one of the pair will grab hold of the end of her scarf so she might pull him out of the water.

[sblock=OOC]If Girri needs an attack roll to hit either Karastro or Edlin with the bladed scarf, her normal attack roll would go at +0.  Maybe she can get a +1 to hit for being on (slightly) higher ground?[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 14, 2008)

Coldan, oblivious to what is on the surface, continues to squeeze...

OOC: Grapple check at -2 to do grapple damage. 20 rounds of breath left.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 15, 2008)

*SHARK IN THE WATER - ROUND 5*

Girri takes dead aim, and lofts the end of her bladed scarf out into the water. It's an accurate throw, as the scarf's end settles on the surface of the water right where she saw Edlin and Karastro go under. Unfortunately, no hand grasps the scarf, much to the young woman's consternation.

Below, Karastro and Edlin sink deeper under the surface, despite the exhausted diviner's efforts to surface. Looking up, Edlin can barely see something dark settling on the surface of the murky water. For now, though, it remains out of reach.

Gadeann leaps into the cold waters of the Jeggare, but, misjudging the distance, he lands a few feet away from the struggling shark and Coldan.

The shark, wrapped up in Coldan's spiky embrace, tries to bring its jaws to bear against the knight once more, but it cannot find the proper leverage as the knight hangs on for dear life with a deathgrip. Still, Coldan's spiked plate does no further harm to the shark either as the combatants thrash about in the water.

Orman looks on in desperation, wondering what he can do to help save the lives of his fellows.

[sblock=Combat Crunch]
Karastro makes his stability roll, his condition is unchanged.

Orman delays...I'm not sure what you wanted him to do, Voadam. If there's something you wanted, I'll retro it in.

Girri makes a succesful attack roll to loft her bladed scarf right to where Karastro and Edlin are under the water.

The shark tries to bite Coldan while grappling, but misses.

Edlin fails another Swim check, thus is unable to surface and grab Girri's scarf. Harrow points aren't helpful here, because it's Strength, not Dexterity, that counts.

Gadeann jumps into the water, but his 'leaping charge' attack misses the shark.

Coldan makes an opposed grapple check to try to damage the shark further, but the shark wins, thus takes no damage.[/sblock]

Initiative Round 6
22: Karastro (-1/6 hp, Dying, No Strikes)
21: Orman (9/12 hp)
14: Girri
11: Shark (-12 hp)
11: Edlin
9: Gadeann
6: Coldan (8/14 hp)

OOC: Round  6 actions? (And possibly a delayed action for Orman in Round 5?)


----------



## Rhun (Aug 15, 2008)

Gadeann sputters and swears, and kicks his feet to remain on the water's surface. He swings his fist at the shark, hoping to impale it on the spikes of his gauntleted hand.



*AC 18 w/harrow, HP 10/10

Swim +3
Attack Shark: Spiked Gauntlet +4 (1d4+3/x2)
*


----------



## stonegod (Aug 15, 2008)

His blood has started throbbing in his ears, and now he was seeing other dark forms in the water. Nevertheless, Coldan knew he must fight or die. Or both. That was all he could focus on.

OOC: Grapple/damage.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 15, 2008)

A slight panic starts to kick in for Edlin, and he struggles to regain the surface.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 18, 2008)

Shaking off his momentary hesitation Orman mutters "*I really need to learn how to swim properly one of these days*." and leaps out into the water gasping in a great breath before his head goes under. His rapier strikes out towards the roiling shark in the Iron knight's grasp.


ooc jump and attack, full power attack. Swim check untrained +2.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 19, 2008)

Standing her ground, Girri yanks her bladed scarf back and tries a modified tactic.  Weaving her fingers in the sign of the sun, Girri imbues the tip of the scarf with a _light_ spell and recasts the scarf into the water.  _C'mon, let it work, let it work. Mother Crone allays said that queer old rune'd light a path in a bit of darkness, just let it work--jess this once._  Girri's mouth sets into a hard line and her brow furrows with concentration as she fishes for Karastro and Edlin.

[sblock=OOC]No movement this round.  Reel in scarf, cast light spell, cast scarf back out toward Karastro and Edlin.  Or as much of that as she can manage in one round.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 4, 2008)

*bump*


----------



## Voadam (Sep 11, 2008)

"*Hup.*" Orman takes a deep breath before he plunges under the surface.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 2, 2008)

*Mal?*


----------

